# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الجمعة 23 سبتمبر

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صحيفة الصدىسالمون يعود بهدف جميل في مران المريختألق جماعي في المران وانطوني يطالب بمباراة بين الفريق الاول والشابمجلس الامير يقرر بالاجماع الانسحاب من الدوريوفد اداري كبير يرافق المريخ لنيالا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صحيفة الزاويةاشاد بالروح العالية للاعبينعصام الحاج المجلس صاحب القرار الاخير في تعيين مدير الكرةسالمون وحماد يقودان المريخ في نيالا والهلال يخشى مغامرات السلاطيناعتداء عنيف على مورينهو في القضارف
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا مريخاب ....!


محمد ذوالنون 
مجتمع المريخ الممتد والعريض بكل زخمه لا حديث له في الآونة غير الاستهداف الذي يتعرض له الكيان الكبير من قبل حكام صلاح . 
* كما يتطرق الحديث للدعم الكبير الذي يجده نده التقليدي من حكام صلاح حتي بدأ أن الهلال ينال دعما من الحكام أكبر من الدعم الذي يناله الكيان الصهيوني من ماما امريكا ..! 
* عليه يضحي الهلال كوكبا والمريخ والخرطوم الوطني والأهلي والنيل وبقية الأندية الاخري مجرد توابع للكوكب الأزرق ..! 
* السؤال هل أصبح المريخ بلا رجال ..؟ وبلا تاريخ حتي يستاسد عليه بغاث الطير والهوام والكلاب الضاله وأشباه الرجال . 
أين مجلس المريخ من ما يحدث ؟ أين جماهيره العريضة والته الاعلاميه الضخمة أم أنها انشغلت بالأفراد علي حساب الكيان ..؟ 
* مرتضي منصور رئيس نادي الزمالك المصري قاتل بشراسه في السنوات الأخيرة ليعيد لناديه سطوته المفقودة متحديا الأهلي بكل جبروته ليعود الزمالك لا يقهر . 
* من قبل لم يكن كائن من كان يستطيع المساس بحقوق المريخ أو التلاعب بها في عهد الإمبراطور الراحل حسن أبو العائله الذي كانت هيبته من هيبة المريخ العظيم الذي رغم تاريخه المشرق والمشرف لاجئ في وطنه ..!! * بصراحة ووضوح ليس في المشهد المريخي الآن أبوالعايله أو شبه منه ، ولا شخصية بزخم مرتضي منصور الذي تحدي الأهلي والحكام والإعلام والالتراس لدرجة أن أعلن عن عدم عودة جمال الغندور رئيس لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد وفي حال أن عاد فسوف يقوم بسحب الزمالك من المنافسة .
شجاعة الرجل وشراسته أحدثت شرخا في منافسه التقليدي الأهلي الذي فقد بطولتي الدوري والكأس الموسم قبل الماضي والكأس في الموسم الماضي بثلاثية قاسية من الزمالك . 
* رحم الله أبو العايله ... رحم الله المريخ ..! 
* انتباهه اخيره ..! 
يا مريخاب : ابكو كالنساء مريخا لم تحافظوا عليه كالرجال ..!


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
أحمد السيد: المريخ في قمة الجاهزية للقاء فرسان البحير



امتدح الكابتن أحمد السيد مساعد مدرب المريخ سير تحضيرات الفريق للقاء الصعب الذي ينتظره أمام مريخ نيالا يوم بعد غدٍ الأحد ضمن الجولة 32 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بنيالا مبيناً أن الإعداد يسير بصورة مثالية في ظل اجتهاد اللاعبين وجديتهم في التدريبات ورغبتهم الكبيرة في الاستفادة من البرنامج الإعدادي قبل السفر لنيالا لمواجهة فرسان البحير مشيراً إلى أنهم في الجهاز الفني لمسوا الروح العالية لدى اللاعبين وإصرارهم على تقديم الأفضل مع الفريق في مبارياته المتبقية في الممتاز ابتداءً من لقاء الأحد أمام فرسان البحير.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
الغاني روبيرت يخضع لاختبارات مع المريخ



يخضع الغاني روبيرت لاعب نادي افيان سبور الغاني لاختبارات مع المريخ حيث شارك اللاعب في تدريبات الأخيرة من أجل اختباره تأهباً لخوض تجربة احترافية مع المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة، وكان روبيرت جاء للخرطوم برفقة وكيل اللاعبين أحمد عبد الكريم ويتوقع أن يواصل اللاعب برنامج الاختبارات مع الأحمر وفي حال نجح في نيل ثقة الجهاز الفني فإنه سيكون أول الموقعين في الكشوفات الحمراء في فترة التسجيلات الشتوية في نوفمبر المقبل.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
كوفي ينفي مفاوضات الهلال ويؤكد: مستمر مع المريخ حتى نهاية الموسم



نفى الغاني فرانسيس كوفي نجم وسط المريخ أن يكون قد دخل في مفاوضات مع الهلال من أجل الانتقال اليه في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية المقبلة مبيناً أنه مستمر مع المريخ حتى نهاية عقده في نوفمبر المقبل وحريص على المشاركة مع فريقه والإسهام مع بقية زملائه في قيادته للتتويج بلقب كأس السودان بعد أن عانى المريخ كثيراً في الحفاظ على لقبه كبطل سابق لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أنه لا يفكر في أي أمر في الوقت الحالي سوى تقديم أفضل ماعنده مع فريقه وتعويض الجماهير الإخفاق في المرحلة الماضية.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
رئيس مريخ الفاشر: نسعى بجدية للفوز على الهلال عصر اليوم



أقر اسماعيل بشير رئيس نادي مريخ الفاشر بصعوبة المباراة التي تنتظر فريقه عصر اليوم أمام الهلال العاصمي مبيناً أن المباراة تأتي أمام المتصدر الذي يخوض المباراة من أجل الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث لتعزيز صدارته للمسابقة ولذلك فإن المباراة ستكون صعبة للغاية على فريقه، لكن اسماعيل بشير عاد وقال إن مريخ الفاشر يخوض المباراة في هدوء بعد أن ضمن بقائه في المسابقة مبيناً أن السلاطين يعلمون جيداً أهمية الفوز في مباراة اليوم ولذلك فإن نجوم الفريق سيحرصون على تقديم أفضل ماعندهم في مباراة اليوم وقيادة الفريق للفوز على الهلال عصر اليوم وإعادته للخرطوم خالي الوفاض، وكشف اسماعيل بشير أنهم رصدوا حوافز مالية كبيرة للاعبين حال تحقق الفوز على الأزرق اليوم متمنياً من الجماهير أن تتدافع بكثافة نحو الإستاد ومؤازرة اللاعبين ومساندتهم حتى يتمكن الفريق من تقديم مستوى مميز يؤهله للخروج بنتيجة ايجابية من المواجهة، وتمنى اسماعيل بشير أن يكون طاقم التحكيم في الموعد وأن يدير المباراة بنزاهة بعيداً عن الانحياز لطرف على حساب الآخر حتى يقدم الطرفان مباراة كبيرة يستمتع بها الجمهور الذي سيتابعها من داخل المستطيل الأخضر.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عصام الحاج يتحدي عبد الصمد: تعيين مدير كرة من حق لجنة التسيير

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اطلق عصام الحاج تصريحات نارية بصحيفة الصدى وقال ان لجنة تسيير المريخ هي الجهة الوحيدة صاحبة حق تعيين مدير الكرة ومن حقها ان ترفض اي توصية او قرار يتخذه القطاع الرياضي مبينا ان لجنة تسيير المريخ لن تجامل بعد اليوم وانهم سيعنون مدير كرة خلال الساعات المقبلة ويجدر ذكره ان عبد الصمد رئيس المريخ بالانابة كان قد رفض تعيين الكابتن محمد موسى مديرا للكرة


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ديكور موسي يدخل ترشيحات المريخ 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
دخل اللاعب العاجي ديكور موسي ترشيحات اللاعبين الذين يرغب المريخ في التعاقد معهم بعد النجاحات التي قدمها مع مريخ كوستي و هلال الابيض و يجدر ذكره ان اللاعب ديكور كان قد رشح للعب في المريخ لكن تم تحويله لمريخ كوستي و قدم معه اجمل المواسم و قاده لتحقيق نتائج جيدى في اول موسم و كان قرييا من اللعب للمريخ و بعد نجاحه مع هلال الابيض يتوقع ان يقوم المريخ بضم اللاعب خلال الفترة المقبلة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحاتك صحة وعافية حبيبنا منعم
وجمعة سعيدة ومباركة على الجميع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الزعيمبرمجة مباريات صراع البقاء والهبوط تثير ازمة كبرى
الامير البحراوي يعلن انسحابه من الممتاز…يضع عددا من الشروط للعودة واندية اخرى في الطريق
مدلل يؤكد اكتمال ترتيبات استقبال المريخ بنيالا وعبد الصمد يتكفل بنفقات الرحلة
الالماني يتمسك بمرافقة البعثة الى نيالا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
.
*برمجة مباريات صراع البقاء والهبوط تثير ازمة كبرى
*الامير البحراوي يعلن انسحابه من الممتاز...يضع عددا من الشروط للعودة واندية اخرى في الطريق
*مدلل يؤكد اكتمال ترتيبات استقبال المريخ بنيالا وعبد الصمد يتكفل بنفقات الرحلة
*الالماني يتمسك بمرافقة البعثة الى نيالا
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمريخ يتدرب بجدية استعداداً لفرسان البحير وغياب عمر بخيت وابراهيم جعفر


واصل  المريخ تحضيراته الجادة استعداداً لمواجهة مريخ نيالا يوم الأحد المقبل  ضمن الجولة 32 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وأدى الفريق مراناً مساء اليوم  الخميس على ملعب سلاح المهندسين غاب عنه ابراهيم جعفر والمعز محجوب وعمر  بخيت ودرّب الجهاز الفني اللاعبين على العديد من التدريبات فيما اُختتم  المران بتقسيمة من وسط الملعب بين الاحمر والأخضر، وتقرر أن يواصل الفريق  تحضيراته ويتدرب عصر غدٍ الجمعة على ملعب سلاح المهندسين على أن تغادر  البعثة لنيالا صباح السبت استعداداً لمواجهة فرسان البحير الأحد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* في الدوري التأهيلي.. 
حي العرب يقهر الدفاع الدمازين 2/3.. النهضة يكسب الشرطة 1/2.. وحي الوادي والاتحاد يتعادلان


جرت  عصر امس ثلاث مباريات ضمن الجولة الثانية من المرحلة الأخيرة لمسابقة  الدوري التأهيلي، وكانت المفاجأة حاضرة بالقضارف عندما حوّل النهضة ربك  تأخره أمام الشرطة صاحب الأرض والضيافة بهدف لفوز بهدفين لهدف رافعاً رصيده  إلى أربع نقاط وبقي الشرطة من دون رصييد، وبالدمازين فاز حي العرب  بورتسودان على الدفاع بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين رافعاً رصيده إلى ست نقاط ليعزز  حظوظه أكثر في التأهل للدوري الممتاز فيما بقي الدفاع من دون رصيد، وبنيالا  تعادل حي الوادي نيالا واتحاد مدني بهدف لكل ليتساوى الفريقان في النقاط  ولكل نقطتين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جماهير القضارف تعتدي على محمد الطيب والمجلس يقيله من منصبه

أخرجت الهزيمة التي تعرض لها الشرطة القضارف أمام النهضة ربك عصر اليوم بهدفين لهدف في مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي جماهير القضارف عن طورها حيث اعتدت الجماهير على المدرب محمد الطيب بقسوة حتى تم نقله للمستشفى واعتدت الجماهير الغاضبة كذلك على المنسق الإعلامي للنادي وطالبت الجماهير برحيل المدرب وهتفت ضد اللاعبين، وفي رد فعل سريع من مجلس إدارة الشرطة قرر إقالة الكابتن محمد الطيب من منصبه كمدير فني للفريق بعد فشله في قيادة الفريق لتحقيق الفوز للمرة الثانية في المرحلة الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري التأهيلي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سلمى الماجدي تتفوق على محمد الطيب للمرة الثانية 


  
 
أحدثت المدربة  الشابة سلمى الماجدي المدير الفني للنهضة ربك المفاجأة  وتفوقت على الكابتن  محمد الطيب المدير الفني للشرطة القضارف للمرة الثانية  في النسخة الحالية  من التأهيلي بعد أن قادت فريقها لتحقيق فوز غالٍ على  الشرطة عصر اليوم  بإستاد القضارف ضمن الجولة الثانية من المرحلة الأخيرة  لمسابقة الدوري  التأهيلي بعد أن حوّل النهضة تأخره بهدف إلى فوز بهدفين  لهدف ليرفع رصيده  إلى أربع نقاط، وكانت سلمى الماجدي تفوقت على محمد الطيب  من قبل عندما  قادت النهضة للفوز على الشرطة بهدفين نظيفين ضمن المرحلة  الثالثة من  مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق 
 المنسق الإعلامي يتجمل

*لم يجد مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ لشؤون الإعلام الزميل مزمل أبوالقاسم اي إنجاز مشرف للجنة التسير الحالية سوى إبراز مجهودات بعض أعضاء اللجنة التي هو أحد أعضائها لم يجد ما يبرزه من عمل ملموس قامت به اللجنة التي أتت بدعمه المباشر إعلامياً بعد أن أثار العواصف الهوجاء على اللجنة السابقة بحكم أنها فشلت وكانت تمثل خطر داهم على المريخ الذي منذ تعين اللجنة الحالية وهو ينغمس في آتون حارق من الخطر حتى بات جميع المريخاب يمسون ويصبحون على حسبة هل سيتمكن الفريق من المحافظة على مركزه وهل سنستطيع التأهل لنهائي الكأس وحصد لقبه ليشكل ورقة توت تغطي على عورات الإخفاق المريع هذا الموسم.
*مزمل عدد مآثر عدد من أعضاء اللجنة الحالية وأشاد بهم وتجاهل الغالبية ليؤكد أنهم بلا اي عمل وبلا اي منتوج قدموه للمريخ وحتى من عددهم من بين المتميزين لايوجد فيهم من قدم اي عمل ملموس سوى الدكتور علاءالدين الذي باشر في معالجة عدد من عناصر الفريق اما البقية فلا نرى لها طحين رغم الجعجعة.
*المنسق الإعلامي يتجمل وهو من كان بالأمس يخسف بأدارة ونسي الأرض رغم أن تلك اللجنة لم تحشد العشرات ولم ترفع الشعارات ولم توعد جمهور النادي بالنظام والمؤسسية والإبتعاد عن الأخطاء كما فعل الوالي الذي قال انه لن يكرر اعوامه الخوالي من أزمات وإخفاقات، لكن سرعان ما أنكشف هذا الوعد في عراء اللجنة المترهلة التي لا يمكن ان يجمل مردود أعضائها الحديث المذوق والمعسول الذي خطه يراع الزميل مزمل أبوالقاسم الذي أعتبره شريك بارز فيما آلت له الأوضاع في المريخ.
*الحديث عن وضع المريخ المتردي ومراعاته مسؤولة عنه اللجنة الحالية ومسؤول عنه منسق الإعلام الذي أطر بقلمه لكل مايدور الأن فمن مدحهم مزمل من أعضاء اللجنة ومن تجاهلهم جميعهم كانو قبل ان ياتو ويتابع الجميع مردودهم الهلامي كانو خيارات روج لها المنسق الإعلامي وسوق لها بعد ان شيع لجنة ونسي والديمقراطية لمثواها الأخير بغرض أنقاذ المريخ من جحيم واقعه الإداري الذي بات الأن جحيم مضاعف وعنيف والأخطر من ذلك ان هذا الجحيم يجد من يجمله ويفرد له الصفحات بغرض التغاضي عن حقيقة وصم اللجنة الحالية بالإخفاق في تحويل ما أتت من أجله لواقع ملموس.
وهج اخير
*لا مجال لتلميع اي عضو في هذه اللجنة وعلى المنسق الإعلامي ان يدرك انه أحد صناع هذا الفشل الذي يعيشه المريخ.
*تلميع خمس أو ست أعضاء من (28) عضو ماذا يمكن ان نسميه هل يعقل ان يكون بهذه اللجنة خمس أعضاء فقط يستحقون الإشادة ومع ذلك لا توصم بالفشل والإخفاق ويتم تجميل واقعها لان هنالك خمس أعضاء إجتهدو ولا أدري حقاً فيما إجتهدو فبغير دكتور علاء لايوجد اي عمل ملموس فالحديث عن النقلة الإقتصادية التي أحدثها بعض الأعضاء في ملف الشركة الصينية لايمثل شي يذكر خاصة ان ذات المجتهدون كانو بصدد تقديم ورقتين فقط كبنود لذات العقودات التي تحتاج على الأقل لخمسين ورقة وما يزيد ليتم تجهيز عقد متكامل يوازي ضخامة المشاريع المذكورة.
*اللجنة الحالية أخفقت ودفاع البعض عنها لن يغير شي فالواقع لايتجمل بحلو الكلام ولا يتغير بمدح الفاشلين والمخفقين أعضاء بص الوالي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة 
موسى مصطفى 
رحل حسن شمس الدين وترك في القلب حسرة

ودعت امس مدينة الجريف احد ابناءها و زينة شبابها حسن شمس الدين الهلالي المتيم و الرياضي الانسان صاحب الخلق الرفيع المتدين
بكاه المريخاب قبل الاهلة و تضرع له الجميع ان يتقبله قبولا حسن و ان ينزله منزلة الصديقين و الشهداء
حسن كان حسنا في معشره و علاقاته و تعامله محبا الخير للآخرين قبل نفسه و محبا لهلال درجة الوله دون ان يعكر صفو المريخاب
عرفناه انسانا طيبا ..بكيناه بدمع سخين وودعناه لرب العالمين آملين ان يزفه لجنان عليين يا رب العالمين
رحل الحبيب حسن و اصبحت الدار من بعده خراب و الجريف حزينه باكيه رفاقه بحسونة بكوه بدمع سخين
اللهم وسع مرقد حسن و اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة و البركة في اهله يا رب العالمين
متفرقات
حذرنا الاخ عبد الصمد من المقريين من و اكدنا له من خلال هذه الزاوية انه سيتعرض الى انقلاب و قد كان
على ماذا ينقلبون ؟ و في ماذا يتصارعون؟ هل اصبح المريخ تركة او شركة ؟
خلال شهر واحد اجرت لجنة التسيير او بص الوالس المعطوب مليون رقعة و عملية تجميلية و فك و تركيب لعناصرها الفاشلة غير المؤهلة لادارة كشك ليمونة
مجموعة من الفاشلين قذف بهم القدر الى كوكب المريخ في زمن اصبح المال فيه سيد الموقف و الفكر مغيب تماما
اربعة عشر عاما و المريخ يتراجع حتى اصبح في عام 2016 فاقدا للهيبة تدفعه بغاث الطير و الجناح القصير التي لا تعلو الحبال و اعتادت على التخليق في السفح ولم تعرف القمة الا مع مقدم بص الوالي
نعود لانقلاب الجماعة على عبد الصمد و نقول له اننا حذرناك و اكدنا لك هنا ان مؤامرة تحاك في احد المطاعم الخرطوم للاطاحة بك و لكن تجاهلت و لكننا نؤكد ان القادم سيكون اسوأ
على جماهير المريخ ان تتوقع اي سيناريو من جماعة الخبت و المكتب المتحرك
التاريخ لن يرحم مجلس الشورى الذي تفرج على المريخ يتلوى من الآلام و يتعذب من الصراعات لمجموعة ادمنت الفشل و قسمت المريخ بينها
مجموعة لا تملك المال و لا الفكر و لا حتى حب الجماهير
بص الوالي كل ما يملكه انهم مقربون من الوالي و لكنهم ما دروا ان الوالي نفسه تعرض لموجة من النقد بسبب خياراته الاخيرة و اصبحت شعبيته تتراحع و سيحد نفسه مجبرا على ترك المريخ لان ما يحدث لا يسر عدو و لا صديق
اصبحت الصراعات مربوطة بعهد الوالي و كل المجالس التي جاءت بعدها منسجمة و آخرها مجلس ونسي و لكنها حوربت بسبب اليلاغات و الشيكات الطائرة و حتى نجوم المريخ اصبحوا ضمن من مارسوا ابشع انواع الحرب على ونسي
الآن اختفت البلاغات و الشيكات الطائرة و تمرد اللاعبين و لكن ظهرت النتائج الفضيحة و الكارثية و التي لا تشبه تاريخ المريخ الذي واجه بايرن ميونخ و اسيك و شالكا و الاهلي المصري و الترجي و المولودية ووفاق سطيف لم يتعرض المريح للبهدلة او نصرخ يا حكم الزمن
ليلة مباراة الكابوس بهلال الابيض لن ننساها على الاطلاق و نتذكرها كلما رأينا احد ركاب البص
اخيرا
لا ادري لماذا يصر ركاب بص البص للجلوس على مقاعدهم لآخر المحطة
ان طال الزمن او قصر سيتوقف البص و تجربته درسا للتاريخ و نتائجه الفضيحة الخماسيات لن تنسى
الى متى تستمرون ارجو ان تنزلو بسلام
من يريحنا من المتصارعين و راغبي السلطة
اريحونا تقدموا باستقالاتكم الله يرحمكم
اخيرا جدا
تراجع مريع في وزن التسيير تركت البطولة للهلال و وعدت الجماهبر بما لا تملك
التسيير تعاني الفلس والصراعات و المشاكل
المريخ في خطر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 
اسماعيل حسن
 عاقبة الصبر على البلاء

*  رجل في مكة يدعى عبد الله القرشي، كانت له زوجة مؤذية.. اصطبر على أذاها  أكثر من أربعين عاما، ولما أشتد أذاها وفاض به الكيل، خرج من مكة..
*  وفي البادية وجد عابدين اثنين يتعبدان ويتدارسان العلم، فجلس معهما يتعبد  ويقرأ القرآن ويتقرب إلى الله، وكان من شيمة العرب حينئذ لا يسألون ضيفهم  عن هويته أو غايته إلا بعد ثلاثة أيام.
* وعندما حان وقت العشاء قال أحد العابدين لصاحبه: أدعو لنا الله أن يرزقنا بعشاء.
* فأخذ العابد بالدعاء ، فما هو إلا وقت قصير وإذا بطارق يطرق الباب ويحمل إناء من الطعام..
* وجاء اليوم التالي.. وأخذ العابد الأخر يدعو الله أن يرزقهم بعشاء، فإذا بالباب يطرق ويحمل أحدهم إناء من الطعام..
* فلما كان اليوم الثالث قال العابدان لعبد الله القرشي: اليوم عليك أن تدعو أن يرزقنا الله بعشاء.
*  فأخذ الرجل يحدث نفسه إنه رجل عاصي كثير الذنوب، فكيف سيستجيب الله له وهو  اللاهي والغافل.. ولما كان لابد له من ذلك فقد أخذ يدعو ويقول: اللهم بعمل  هذين العابدين وصلاحهما وإيمانهما اسألك أن ترزقنا العشاء الليلة.
* فإذا الباب يطرق ويحمل أحدهم إناءين من الطعام، فتعجب العابدان وأخذا يسألان الرجل: بما كنت تدعو يا أبا عبد الله!!
* فقال الرجل: والله ما دعوت إلا بحق تقواكما وإيمانكما ليس إلا!!
* ثم سألهما: بما كنتما تدعوان؟!
*  فقالا له: حدثنا أحدهم عن رجل في مكة يدعى عبد الله القرشي، له زوجة  موذية، فصبر على أذاها.. فكنا ندعو الله بحق صبر القرشي على زوجته أن  يرزقنا بالعشاء !!
سطور رياضية
* لا ندري من الذي اوهم أندية أهلي  شندي والخرطوم الوطني وهلال الأبيض بأن المريخ والهلال سيتقابلان في نهائي  كأس السودان إذا اعتمدت اللجنة المنظمة على القرعة الموجهة في مباريات دور  الأربعة ??!!
* في حالة القرعة الموجهة كان المريخ سيواجه الفائز من أهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني في نصف النهائي..
* ووارد جداً أن يفوز أهلي شندي أو الخرطوم الوطني على المريخ في هذه المباراة..
* ويلاقي الهلال العاصمي هلال الأبيض الذي تأهل على حساب فريق النسور المنسحب..
* ووارد جداً أن يفوز هلال الأبيض على هلال أم در في هذه المواجهة!!
* بل أكيد ح يفوز..
* فلماذا الخوف إذاً من القرعة الموجهة.
*  عموماً بعد أن تراجع الاتحاد عن القرعة الموجهة إلى القرعة الحقيقية، نسأل  الله أن تبتسم المريخ، ويلاقي الهلال العاصمي في نصف النهائي..
* إذ أنه في رأيي الخاص أسهل له من أهلي شندي أو هلال الأبيض أو الخرطوم الوطني..
*  قرار لجنة التسيير المريخية بأن يكون مدلل رئيساً لبعثة المريخ المسافرة  إلى نيالا لمواجهة مريخها في الدوري الممتاز، وفي نفس الوقت يسافر عبد  الصمد محمد عثمان مع البعثة ، اعتقد أنه ضحك على الدقون!!
* أيعقل أن يكون عضو المجلس مدلل الآمر والناهي في البعثة وفي معيته نائب رئيس المجلس??!!
*  أعلم أن عبد الصمد رئيس القطاع الرياضي، ومن حقه أن يرافق الفريق في اي  رحلة ، ولكن كانت اللباقة ومصلحة الفريق تفرضان عليه أن يوكل نائبه حاتم –  عضو المجلس – لمرافقة الفريق بدلاً عنه حتى لا يحرج رئيس البعثة في نيالا  ومدني ، أو يحرج نفسه??!!
* عموماً نلفت نظر الرجلين – عبد الصمد ومدلل –  إلى أهمية مباراتي نيالا ومدني وضرورة العودة منهما بالنقاط كاملة ، الأمر  الذي يستوجب عليهما الحرص في هاتين الرحلتين على الاستقرار الإداري  المثالي الذي يضمن للاعبين والمدرب ومساعده، الاستقرار الفني، والاستقرار  النفسي..
* وكفى..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
بابكر مهدي الشريف
 الهلال بطولة وإدارة مشلولة

×ضمن فريق الهلال بطولة الدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم 2016،وبفارق كبير من النقاط عن صنوه المريخ.
×هذا  أمر طبيعي ومعهود ومشهود في عالم كرة القدم حتى العالمية، ولكن يبقى الأمر  الغير مقبول ولا معهود، هو أن يتصدر ناد كبير بطولة بلاده، وينطق إعلامه  بالحق والباطل، ومن وراءه جمهور غفير ومع كل هذا، له إدارة على الملفات  وصفحات الصحف والمنابر وبس.
×واقع الحال يقول أن الهلال ليس لديه إدارة تدير شؤونه، وترعى حقوقه وتنحت أفكارها لترسم له خارطة طريق معبد للبطولات وكل الملفات.
×صحيح  أن بملفات المفوضية والجهات المعنية هنالك مجلس منتخب برئاسة أشرف سيد  أحمد الكاردينال، وأمين عام اسمه عماد، بالإضافة لناس زعيط ومعيط، الذين  مسحوا من ذاكرتنا ونسيناهم كما نسوا اجتماعاتهم ومهامهم.
×لكن هذا المجلس المنتخب لم نحس بوجوده، ولم نسمع يوما من الأيام أنه اجتمع ليفكر أو مرر ليقرر أبدا أبدا.
×متى وأين اجتمع مجلس الهلال كل مدة الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز؟
×قد تسمع جعجعة وهمهمة من حين لآخر باسم المجلس أو النادي، ولكن من المؤكد أنه لم يصدر من المجلس في كامل هيئته.
×حتى عندما صعقهم القحطاني، وأصدروا بيانهم الفضيحة ذاك، لم يسمع به معظم أعضاء المجلس.
×حتى السيد الأمين العام لم يبذل فيه جهدا بل نقله نقلا من صفحة المنسقة الإعلامية وقام بيهو جري على الجرائد، ده مجلس نادي قدر ده.
×الرأي عندي هو أن الهلال بوضعه الإداري الحالي، لا يستحق كأس بطولة جيم للأطفال، دعك من بطولة تتصارع عليها الأندية الممتازة.
×نادي  له اسم رنان وعشاق في كل مكان ، وقاد مجلس إدارته أعظم الرجال من لدن  الطيب عبد الله وعبد المجيد وطه علي البشير وهلال وأبوحراز والأرباب  وعييييييييييك.
× أفبعد كل هذه الفخامة والوسامة يتدحرج إلى هذا الحد القبيح الذي تؤول فيه الأمور فقط لرجلين وامرأة؟ سبحان الله العظيم.
×  قلنا كثيرا أن هذه البطولة سمجة وغير مدهشة، وأصبحت لا تفرح من ينالها ولا  تغضب من يفقدها، لأن القائمين عليها أوردوها موارد الهلال والهلاك والضياع  حتى أصبحت ألعوبة بين أصابع العابثين بحقوق الآخرين، أعوذ بالله.
× الهلال ناد كبير وله جمهور عظيم ولكن نتحدث عن إدارة غائبة مشلولة، تردت بسببها كل مفاصل النادي الكبير.
×كل  لاعبي الهلال يشكون لطوب الأرض من فلسهم وهضم حقوقهم البايتة والآنية، وما  يقومون به من جهد وبذل داخل الملعب، نتاج حب وتعلق بتلك الجماهير الوفية  وبس.
×الموظفين الذين تم طردهم قبل فترة لم يسلموا حقوقهم، ولكنهم حبا في الهلال وخوفا من الشماتة ختو الخمسة على الاثنين ولزموا الجابرة.
×كل  صباح نطالع مجلس الهلال قرر وأنجز وعمل وفعل، ولكن نسأل باستمرار متى قرر  وأين اجتمع ومن هم الأعضاء الذين اجتمعوا وكم عددهم؟ إنها زمن الفوضى، نادي  بلا إدارة ورئيس يفعل ما يريد ويستعين بمن هم خارج الدائرة.
×ما يحدث  من إنشاءات في الجوهرة لا علاقة لمجلس الهلال به لا من قريب ولا من بعيد،  هذا جهد خاص يقوم به الكاردينال، بالرغم من أنه سيفيد الهلال كثيرا، لكنه  أيضا له منافع جمة تعود لسيادة أبوكسكتة، من أعفاءات وتسهيلات للمواد  وخلافه، والجميع تابع كيف يتم ترحيل بعض المواد من الاستاد لجهات أخرى،  والجميع يتذكر قول كردنة الفول فولي، والجوهرة جوهرتي والقصر قصري والسيخ  سيخي.
×الهلال بلا إدارة ولا يستحق أن يكون بطلا لأي بطولة محترمة، ولماذا يصمت أهل الهلال على هذا الهوان وإلى متى.
×ولماذا  يخنع الأعضاء وهم يهمشون بهذه الطريقة المذلة المهينة، إلا يشعرون بالحرج  عندما يطالعون  القرارات الزرقاء الصادرة بأسمائهم، من أشخاص ليس لهم علاقة  بالمجلس.
الذهبية الأخيرة
وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نسأل، هل  سنرى أعضاء مجلس الهلال بأشنابهم وكامل هندامهم وكرافتاتهم، في احتفال  الثلاثي (الرجلين والمرأة) بالفوز بالممتاز؟ ننتظر لنرى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي - 
 خالد عز الدين ..قمة النجاح فى الفشل

    لا يستطيع أحد أن يحجر على رأى أحد .
    والدليل الزميل خالد عز الدين هارون الأزرق الهوى والميول الذى يهاجم دائماً وأبداً السيد جمال الوالى رئيس نادى المريخ .
     إلا أن التساؤل الذى يطرح نفسه ..لماذا لا ينتقد خالد عز الدين رئيس نادى  الهلال أشرف الكاردينال كما جمال الوالى كما يدعي بالمهنية؟
    هل الكاردينال ليس فيه عيوب أو أخطاء ؟
    أم أن خالد عز الدين هارون يخاف من ردود الزملاء الرشيد على عمر وفاطمه الصادق .
    واستغرب أكثر وأكثر لعدم رد خالد عليهم رغم أنهم يكتبون اسمه بالتحديد دون تورية .
    صدىً ثانٍ
     كتبت الزميله فاطمه الصادق فى عمودها خط التماس فى يوم الخميس 14 ابريل  2016 ..يبدو أن ضربات الكاردينال المتواليه فى التسجيلات جعلت البعض يهضرب  ويبحث عن ملفات لا يعرف كل تفاصيلها كما هو حال خالد عز الدين .
     كردنه لن يسمح بدخول السماسره في التسجيلات وعليك أن تبحث عن نادٍ تسجل فيه  مواسيرك ..وأظن أن رد الكاردينال عليك قد كان واضحاً فى التسجيلات الأخيرة  .
    وحتى تاريخ اليوم لم ولن يرد خالد عز الدين .
    تم بوصفه بالسمسار والشخص المهضرب ولم يجد خالد عز الدين الشجاعه للرد على فاطمه الصادق .
    اما على صعيد الصحف يعتبر خالد عز الدين من افشل رؤساء التحرير.
     الغد ..صدى الملاعب ..الساحة ..الزعيم (كانت باللون الأزرق ولم تعرف  النجاح وبعد أن أصبحت حمراء عرفت التفوق والاستقرار والاستمرار)..الكابتن  ..النخبة .
    خالد عز الدين مثال حى للفشل حتى على مستوى المنسق  الاعلامى لنادى الأهلى الخرطوم بعد فشله فى الحصول على منسق اعلامى  بالاتحاد العام وتفوق عليه عاطف السيد بالقاضية الفنية .
    خالد عز الدين هارون السمسار ..قمة النجاح فى الفشل.
    آخر الأصداء
    تمر الأيام سريعة والزعيم أمامه مباريات مفصلية .
    الكل يتربص بالمريخ من أجل إيقاف مسيرته ومنح تاشيرة المركز الثانى لفريق جديد.
    يريدون حتى منع الأحمر من شرف التمثيل الخارجى .
    يخافون من تكرار شريط مانديلا ..رغم أن لديهم كاس بنى ياس الإماراتى .
    يخشون من وجود المدرب الألمانى الجديد وفى رأسهم رودر والعام 1989 .
     خاصة وأنهم يدركون أن المريخ متى ما وجد تدريباً جيداً فإن الوصول إلى  المربع الذهبى لبطولة أفريقيا على طريقة غارزيتو سيكون أولى خطوات النجاح  للوصول إلى منصات التتويج .
    ولا زال العالم الرياضى الافريقى يتحدث عن قوة مريخ 2015 وال95 تمريره فى مباراة واحده كحدث غير مسبوق .
    علينا أن نشمر عن ساعد الجد ونرتدى اللبس خمسة .
    ونترك أمر تعيين مدير كرة إلى حين الفراغ من مباراتى مريخ نيالا والأهلى مدنى خارج الديار.
    علينا ان نتكاتف ونتعاضد ونشد أزر بعضنا البعض ونفوت على الخصوم الفرصة ونلتفت لما يهم المريخ .
    نوحد كلمتنا ونكون على قلب رجل واحد نصل إلى مرادنا بإذن الله تعالى ..ولا نامت أعين الحاقدين على مريخنا العظيم .
    ختاما يأتى الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
 لن يهزم السلاطين إلا الحكم

*  بتاريخ أول أمس كتب الأستاذ المحترم والمؤرخ معتصم اوشى في صفحته بالزميلة  الجوهرة الرياضية إحصائية للخماسيات التى استقبلتها شباك المريخ ولكن وردت  في الصفحة نتائج لم يوفق أستاذنا الكبير المعتصم في إيرادها حيث ان  اعتماده لم يكن من مصدر موثوق في إحدى نتائج مباريات المريخ.

     نبهنى الصديق العزيز وليد ابوهجمة لنتيجة مباراة المريخ التى أوردها  أستاذنا المعتصم وهي بكل تأكيد موجودة على موقع الكاف وكان يمكن لأستاذنا  الكبير المعتصم اوشى أن يتأكد منها قبل أن يوردها.
    عن نفسي أحترم هذا الرجل لأنه مثال للجدية وباحث وأحد الذين أقرأ لهم ولا انظر للونيته لأنه يكتب بحياد وبتجرد.
     معتصم أوشى رجل محترم ولا يكتب للتقليل من شأن المريخ وهو مؤرخ يُعوّل  عليه كثيراً وأصبح مرجعية يُعتمد عليه ويجد كل احترام من كل الوسط الرياضى  وخاصة أهل المريخ ولا يمكن أن نضعه مع إعلام التهريج والمتعصبين الذين  يعملون على تزوير وتلفيق الحقائق.
    لذلك ولكل الأسباب التى جعلته  مؤرخاً محترماً لدى كل الوسط الرياضى سننتظر منه تصحيح المعلومة الخاصة  بنتيجة مباراة المريخ أمام سان لويزيان.
    الوجه الحقيقي لهلال العرضة  شمال شاهده أهل الفاشر في الشوط الأول لمباراة الخيالة والمدعم والذي لم  يستطع مجاراة شباب الخيالة وتعرضوا للضغط المتواصل لولا تدخل الحكم شانتير  في الدقيقة الثانية من مجريات الشوط الثاني .
    لن نتحدث ونقول (لو)  أن شانتير لم يتدخل لإنقاذ الهلال ولكن اذا لم يحتسب شانتير تلك الركلة لما  استطاع الهلال ان يحرز هدفاً في مرمى الخيالة حتى اذا استمرت المباراة  يومين متتاليين.
    باستطاعة اى فريق في الدوري الممتاز ان يدخل  المدعوم في عنق الزجاجة ولكن الفرج يأتى عن طريق رفاق شانتير الذين تكون  صافراتهم أسرع من البرق إذا سقط شيبولا او سادومبا داخل منطقة الجزاء.
     سيناريو إنقاذ المدعوم بركلات الجزاء سيتواصل في اليوم أمام السلاطين  وسنشاهد كيف سيكسر الحكم تماسك السلاطين بركلة جزاء اذا لم يوفق هجوم  المدعوم في خطف هدف.
    كتبت مراراً و تكراراً عن أن يخاطب أى فريق  يواجه المدعوم الاتحاد السوداني الأزرق ويحذره من مغبة ما يفعله حكام صلاح  بتغييرهم لنتائج المباريات اذا لم يستطع هجوم المدعوم إحراز هدف.
     ركلة الجزاء دوماً يتبعها أثر نفسي بليغ و تكون تبعاتها أقوى بكثير إذا شعر  المنافس بالظلم وهو ماحدث للخيالة الذين فوجئوا بركلة جزاء احتسبها شانتير  الذي كلما ظهر في مباراة كان خير عون و سند للهارب من الدمازين و دنقلا.
    هذا الموسم أثّر فيه الحكام وغيروا نتائج مباريات ووجهوا المنافسة لفريق واحد فقط هو الهلال الذي لم يخسر أبداً بسبب أخطاء.
     السلاطين رغم انهم لم يعدوا العدة جيداً و تقبل الخسارة أمام الأهلى شندي  في الاسبوع المنصرم إلا أنهم قادرون على أن يدخلوا المدعوم في عنق زجاجة.
     المريخ الفاشر به عناصر شابة وأصحاب مقدرات كبيرة ويقودهم أميز مدرب وطنى  ومؤهل تماماً وقادر على الوقوف في وجه أقوى الفرق ناهيك عن الحكام الزُرق  وهلالهم.
    نتمنى أن تكون المباراة متلفزة يا مجلس ادارة السلاطين  فحكام صلاح صالح لا أمان لهم ولا يخجلون من ذبح الأندية و الشمس في رائعة  النهار.
    سيناريو مباراة السلاطين و المدعوم إذا انتهى الشوط الأول  للسلاطين بدون أهداف سيتبرع الحكم في الشوط الثاني و يمنح المدعوم ركلة  جزاء مثل التى احتسبها شانتير أمام الخيالة.
    سيحاول حكم صلاح اشهار  البطاقات في وجوه السلاطين ولن يطبق القانون إذا احتج نزار أو كاريكا أو  مساوي أو بشة و لن يرى اطهر إذا لكم أحد لاعبى المريخ.
    سيتجاهل كل تدخلات دفاع الهلال المتهوّر و لن يلتفت الى تدخلات الشغيل وسيكون حريصاً على ركلات الجزاء للممثل شيبولا و ساسا.
     سؤال برئ : ركلات الجزاء التى وصلت كما قيل 26 عند البعض في قروبات  الواتساب أو 11 لصالح المدعوم هل يكملها حكم صلاح اليوم ويضيف اليها واحدة  او اثنتين لحساب سيد الصفر الدولي؟


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
 انخفاض سوق اسهم بعض الناس
وعدوى العرضة شمال تقيل ماتوساس

جمعة مباركة للجميع وربنا يتقبل الدعوات ويرحم موتانا ويشفي مرضانا ويوفقنا للخير
المتابع للمشهد العام المريخي يلاحظ انخفاض اسهم كثير من الناس اداريين ولاعبين واعلاميين !!!
مالسر وراء ذلك الانخفاض وعدم القبول للشارع المريخي لهم مؤخراً!!!
اللاعبين ربما ضعف المستوى الفني والمدارس التدريبية المختلفة ادت الي ذلك التوهان للاعبين
انخفاض مستىوى اللاعبين فنيا ربنا ادى الي انخفاض قبولهم ونجوميتهم في المدرجات والشارع المريخي…..
وربما النجومية الطاغية والتشبع بها والغرور سبب آخر في تدني مستواهم والتدني ادى الي عدم القبول لهم في المجتمع المريخي….
ام الاداريين فالخلافات التي حدثت مؤخرا كانت سبب مباشر للتضجر الحاصل من الجماهير المريخية وعدم الالتفاف حولهم كالسابق….
وربما المشجع البسيط اكتشف اخيرا الفرق بين من يعمل للكيان ومن يعمل من أجل تلميع نفسه!!!!
ام الجانب المهم والاهم
انخفاض شعبية وقراء كثير من الاقلام المريخية
وفي بعض الاحيان المجاهره بي النقد لهم او التشكيك في مصداقيتهم !!!
نفس الاقلام قبل شهور مضت كانت تتحصل علي نسبة مشاهدة عالية وايمان تام بصدق كلماتهم !!
ماذا حصل الان ؟؟
ولماذا الانخفاض الملموس لارصدتهم الجماهيرية!!!!
هل الغرور سبب في تلك الفجوة
ام المصداقية اصبحت علي المحك
ام انكشفت بعض الاقنعة القديمة!!!
ام رتابة المقالات وبعدها عن رغبات وتطلعات المشجع العاشق للاعمدة والمانشتات!!!
وربما وسائل التواصل ساعدت في كشف بعض المعلومات التي كانت تغيب عن المتابع ويبحث عنها في اعمدة بعض الكتاب؟؟؟
اسئلة كثيرة وملاحظات ظاهرة للعيان عن انخقاض شعبية بعض الكتاب والاعلامين وبذلك انخفاض مبيعات تلك الصحف!!!
كل الذي يحصل الان الا يستحق من هؤلاء النجوم والناس الوقفة قليلا لمراجعة حساباتهم !!!
كل الذي يجري كان له الاثر في انخفاض الفرقة الحمراء هذا الموسم !!!
الصراعات الادارية
والحرب الاعلامية
وانخفاض المستوى اللياقي لبعض اللعيبة
ادي الى تدهور الخارطة المريخية….
في الاستثمار المالي او المشاريع
الشرط الاساسي لنجاحك
هو منصتك الاعلامية التي تعتبر سبعون بالمئة من نجاحك
ونجاح المريخ ايضا يعتمد علي منصتنا الاعلامية
لكن  انشغال اعلامنا عن المريخ الكيان وانصرافه حول قضايا هامشية وابتعاده عن  هدفه الاساسي لتبصير القاعدة المريخية وتشكيل الحماية للكيان اضر بالمجتمع  المريخي عامة……
الخلافات التي ضربت اعلامنا وتدخله في الشأن الاداري كان سبب رئيسي في انحدار المستوى العام للفرقة المريخية
والاسواء  من كل ذلك نشر الغسيل الخاص بالمجتمع المريخي علي ارصفة وقارعة المجتمع  الرياضي عامة وساعد بذلك استغلال تلك الخلافات في ضرب الكيان اعلاميا  ونفسيا
واللاعبون جزء اصيل من المجتمع الرياضي عامة والمريخي خاصة لذلك  كانت تلك النتائج والانحدار في المستوى وخروج اللاعبين خارج الميدان  وانشغالهم بمايدور في رحاب الكيان…..
توقفوا قليلا مع انفسكم
وراجعوا حساباتكم
عشان ترجع العافية لجسد المريخي….
تراجع الخط الاعلامي لكم وجرفتم معكم الفريق والمدرج والادارة واصبحت اسرارنا سلعة للجميع يباع ويشترى فيها بابخص الاثمان
راجعوا حساباتكم اولا لانفسكم وارصدتكم الجماهيرية
وثانيا للمريخ الكيان الذي قدم لكم الكثير شهرة ومال واستثمار…..
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
نبارك للسعودية التي تحتفل بعيدها الوطني اليوم
ونتمنى له مزيد من التقدم والتطور …
ونحن كرياضيين  تتجه انظارنا مساء  الي جده لمتابعة ديربي العملاقين الاهلي والاتحاد
سيتم سرقة الجمهور السوداني عبر شاشات الام بي سي اسبورت
سيتم انضمام تلك الشعبية الكبيرة للجماهير السودانية لمتابعة ديربي كرة القدم السعودية
ومشاهدة الاحتراف العربي …
كل النواحي الجمالية متوفرة من ملاعب ونقل تلفزيوني وتحكيم واجهزة فنية ومحترفين ومواهب سعودية…
السومة وكهرباء وغيرهم نموذج للاحتراف من الوطن العربي الذي لانشاهده هذا الموسم في دورينا …
عودنا المريخ علي المحترفين العرب
لماذا المريخ يرفض تجديد تلك التجربة  الاحترافية للمحترف  العربي في صفوفه واخر نجاح كان للمحترف ايمن سعيد
المحترف  العربي يسهل علينا كثير واول اسباب الانسجام عامل اللغة ومع ارتفاع العملة  الاجنبية (الدولار) ربما تقل تكلفة اللاعب العربي عندنا !!!
مدربين ولاعبين عرب يثبتون جدارتهم في الدوري السعودي وعندنا من يثبت تفوقه نسعى لعدم التجديد له ومحاربته!!!!!
نتمنى  من الادارة المريخية تكرار تجربة المحترفين العرب في صفوفها في التسجيلات  القادمة وياريت كلهم عرب وعندنا شواهد كثير علي نجاحهم من زمن سعيد الزنزون  وسعد عطية والزهرة وغيرهم كثير لامجال للحصر ودعوة لادارة المريخ مشاهدة  ديربي جدة لمشاهدة نجاحات المحترف العربي ….
ومصر القريبة ممكن تختصر لينا خانة التجنيس التي اوقفت والاندية المصرية تعج بالمحترفين وكذلك فلسطين …..
( ارحمونا من الاحتراف الافريقي )
ومن عرف لغة قوم امن شرهم
طبعا  الجمهور مامحتاج دعوة لانو الدوري السعودي لدية مشاهدة عالية في الشارع  الرياضي بعد ان سرقتهم تقنية (HD) التي تقدمها القناة الناقلة للدوري  السعودي الذي يضج بالمحترفين ( العرب) علي اعلي مستوى واقل تكلفة…..
اليوم (جده غير)
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
وطالما تحدثنا عن دوري جميل عدوى العرضة شمال تطال فريق القحطاني في المدربين
وفي الجولة الرابعة تتم اقالة ماتوساس
عندنا عدوى سريعة الانتشار ياياسر عشان كده تاني غني
( من بعيد لبعيد)
والعدوى تطال مدرب الفتح ايضا
يعني اصبحت الرياض وماجاورها!!!!
بس كلمة كيسو فاضي لسه ماوصلتهم لكن معوضنها بكلمة (سباك)…..
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ختاما هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
التغريدة  تطرح اراء القروبات وتناقش الشأن المريخي الخالص ومرة مرة بعض المناكفات  او الإثارة لكسر الروتين والشد العصبي،،،،،، نحاول ان نكون عين العاشق  المتيم بحب المريخ ونصلح مايفسده الاخرون …..
برغم كثرة المفسدون لكن سنحاول من اجل بيئة مريخية جاذبه وليست طاردة وخالية من اصحاب المصالح …….

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة 
امير عوض
العشوائية المسيطرة علينا

★الطريقة التي نسير بها أمورنا لا علاقة لها بالمؤسسية من قريب و لا من بعيد.. و هي لا تمت (لمن ينتوي صناعة مستقبل مشرق) بأي صلة!!

★العشوائية هي من تسيطر علينا للأسف.. فلا نحن تعلمنا من تجاربنا.. و لا سنواتنا الطوال عركت تجربتنا لنقدم الأفضل..

★فالناظر لحال المريخ عموما يجده (ماشي بالبركة).. لا شئ فيه يتم عبر مؤسسية أو علمية مدروسة..

★كل  الأمور المتعلقة بالنادي تعاني من هذا الداء.. فلا إنتدابات اللاعبين لها  علاقة بالنظرة الفنية و لا التعامل معهم فيما بعد يمثل الإحترافية..

★المريخ  المعتق.. أكمل عامه المائة و نيف.. و ما زال يتعاقد مع مدرب سيرته الذاتية  أفقر من فؤاد أم موسي.. و بعضهم يبشرنا بإمكانية نجاحه!!

★في الوقت  الذي تحسب فيه الأمور الفنية بالورقة و القلم ما زلنا ندور في فلك الصدفة  متمنين أن تتلطف بنا الأقدار لتعيد لنا من يشابه رودر!!

★أما  تشخيصنا لمواجعنا الفنية فهو (الخرمجة) التي تمشي علي قدمين.. فعشرات  النجوم خرجوا منا يحملون صك (إنتهاء الصلاحية) و هم ما زالوا في أوج عطائهم  الفني و البدني كصلاح الأمير أو كلتشي أو سفاري أو قلق أو العشرات مثلهم..  ليبقي الأدهي و الأمر لنا هو دخول من يقلون عنهم مهارة لكشف الفريق..

★من يريد تعريف العشوائية (كاملة الدسم) عليه متابعة فترات الإحلال و الإبدال لثلاث مواسم خلون و من ثم رصد الداخلين من باب الخروج!!

★لهذا  سأظل أنادي بضرورة إنتداب النادي لبعض أبنائه للخارج بحثا عن تأهيلهم  علميا بصورة سليمة.. و لا ضير من نقل بعض التجارب الإدارية لبعض الأندية  الكبري علنا نستن سنتهم في التطوير و المنهجية العملية..

★بعيدون  نحن جدا عن العالمية في الإحتراف و طريقة التعامل به في كل الملفات..  فالإحتراف ليس مجرد عقد نوقعه بل هو نظام كامل و متكامل علينا أن نتبعه.

★نبضات متفرقة★

★في ثمانينات القرن الماضي وقع نادي مانشستر يونايتد عقدا مع مدرب مغمور إسمه فيرجسون..

★صبر عليه خبراء النادي لسنوات حتي شاد لناديهم مجدا أهله لينال لقب (السير) من الملكة شخصيا..

صحيفة كورة سودانية الالكترونية



★و  عندما إعتزل (السير) لم تكرر أدارة اليونايتد بحثها عن مغمور يعيد سيرة  أسطورتهم المعتزلة.. بل شرعوا في التعاقد مع مدربي المرتبة الأولي تثبيتا  لنهج بدأه خلفهم و لابد من السير عليه..

★أما نحن.. فما زلنا نكرر في تجاربنا و أخطائنا و كأننا لم نبدأ هذا الموسم بلوك المغمور!!

★و ها نحن نترك التفاوض مع ويلي (المجرب) لنأتي بآخر!!

★و مع ذلك سنكون مع أصحاب الأماني في خندق واحد متمنين التوفيق لهاي.. عسي أن يخيب نظرتنا بنجاحه..

★و تمتد أمنياتنا لنشاهد مريخا يهز الجبال.. لا مكان فيه للعشوائية و النظام ديدن كل مرافقه.

★نبضة أخيرة★

و ما نيل المطالب بالتمني.. و لكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السلاطين يستضيفون الهلال في مواجهة ساخنة عصر اليوم بالنقعة


ديربي سبورت : الفاشر
يخوض الهلال مباراة شرسة في الخامسة من عصر اليوم بملعب النقعة أمام سلاطين  الفاشر في مباراة تتبع للأسبوع الثاني والثلاثين لدوري سوداني الممتاز وهي  مباراة تهم الهلال أكثر كون الطفر بنقاطها يجعله على بعد نقطة واحدة من  التتويج بلقب البطولة حيث يدخل الهلال هذا اللقاء برصيد 77 نقطة متقدما على  أقرب منافسيه المريخ ب(9) نقاط وفوز الأخير في جميع مبارياته يصل للنقطة  (80) وهو الرقم الذي سيبلغه الأزرق حال فوزه على سلاطين الفاشر ويمر الأزرق  بحالة من الاستقرار الفني قبل أسابيع قليلة على إسدال الستار على الموسم  الرياضي ، أما الطرف الثاني وصاحب الأرض مريخ الفاشر يدخل لقاء اليوم برصيد  36 نقطة في المركز الثامن في وسط الترتيب وموقفه مؤمن من الهبوط ويسعى  لتحقيق الفوز حيث اعتاد الفريق على التألق أمام القمة بالفاشر .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي شندي يفوز ويضيق الخناق على الهلال الأبيض بالدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

خرج  الأهلي شندي بالعلامة الكاملة من مباراتيه في مدينة الفاشر، وذلك بعد  تحقيق فوز جديد على مضيفه الهلال الفاشر بنتيجة 1-0 اليوم الخميس ضمن  الأسبوع 31 من الدوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

أحرز هدف الأهلي شندي لاعب الوسط وصانع ألعابه الأيسر محمد حسن في الدقيقة 24 من زمن المباراة.

وسبق للأهلي أن حقق الفوز على قطب مدينة الفاشر الآخر فريق المريخ بنتيجة 2-1، لينجح في الخروج بالعلامة الكاملة من مدينة الفاشر.

ورفع  الأهلي شندي رصيده إلى 64 نقطة مضيقا الخناق على الهلال الاُبَيِّض الذي  يحتل الترتيب الثالث مؤقتا برصيد 68 نقطة، ولكن شندي لعب عدد مباريات أقل.

وتجمد الهلال الفاشر عند 25 نقطة في المركز 17 "منطقة الملحق", وقد تأزم موقفه مجددا.

يذكر  أن الأهلي شندي تنتظره مواجهتين من العيار الثقيل أمام كل من المريخ  والخرطوم، وفي حال خسارتهما سوف يفقد فرصة الترتيب الثالث ويحتل المركز  الرابع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الغاني روبيرت ينسجم بسرعة في تدريبات المريخ بوجود اوكراه وكوفي 
 
 

يبدو أن وجود الثنائي الغاني اوغستين اوكراه وفرانسيس كوفي في تدريبات  المريخ سيكون عاملاً مهماً في اجتياز مواطنهما روبيرت نجم فريق افيان سبورت  الغاني الذي يجري اختبارات مع المريخ هذه الأيام من أجل التعاقد معه في  فترة الانتقالات الشتوية المقبلة حال نجح اللاعب في اجتياز الاختبارات ونال  ثقة الجهاز الفني، ويبدو أن وجود اوكراه وكوفي سيكون عاملاً مهماً في  اجتياز اللاعب للاختبارات بعد أن وضح الانسجام الكبير بين القادم الجديد  وكوفي واوكراه في تدريبات الفريق الأخيرة حيث أعرب كوفي في تغريدة على  صفحته بالفيس بوك عن سعادته بتواجد مواطنه روبيرت برفقته إلى جانب اوكراه  في المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امير دامر يتواجد في تدريبات المريخ ويتابع وليد بدر الدين

شهد  تدريب المريخ امس تواجد الكابتن امير دامر المدرب العام لمنتخبنا الوطني  للشباب لمتابعة مدافع المريخ وليد بدرالدين المرشح للانضمام لصفوف المنتخب  الوطني للشباب بالاضافة الى محمد المصطفي برنس عطبرة
فضلا عن متابعة هداف المنتخب خالد النعسان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الالماني يتمسك بمرافقة البعثة الحمراء الى نيالا

 تمسك  المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء بمرافقة الفريق الى حاضرة جنوب دارفور نيالا  والبقاء الى جانب الفريق وتدوين مل صغيرة وكبيرة خاصة بالمردود الفني وذلك  قبيل وضع تقييمه النهائي للاعبي الفريق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبدالصمد يتكفل بنفقات رحلة نيالا

 تكفل الاستاذ عبدالصمد مخمد عثمان نائب رئيس المريخ ورئيس القطاع الرياضي بنفقات بعثة المريخ الى نيالا من تذاكر طيران واقامة 
 مؤكدا بذل المزيد من الجهود الادارية والمالية في سبيل اداء المريخ لجميع استحقاقاته المحلية في ظروف جيدة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الالماني يطالب بتجربة بين بدلاء الفريق الاول والشباب

  اكد مدرب المريخ انتوني هاي عن رغبته في اقامة تجربة اعدادية بين شباب  المريخ وبدلا الفريق الاول حتى يقف على مستوى المواهب الموجودة في الشباب  الى جانب معرفة مستوى بدلا الفريق الاول
 وافاد الالماني بانه سيتحدث مع جبرة مدرب الفريق الاول بخصوص هذه التجربة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتوني هاي:يحذر من الحديث المبكر عن التسجيلات

كشف  الالماني انتوني هاي المدير الفني للمريخ عن عدم رغبته في الحديث عن  التسجيلات في هذا التوقيت وقال ان كل التركيز الان عن المباريات المتبقية  للمريخ في الممتاز والكاس
واضاف لابد من التعامل مع هذه المباريات  باهتمام كبير دون التركيز على التسجيلات لان الحديث عنها في هذا التوقيت  سيشوش على اللاعبين وسيفقدهم التركيز
مؤكدا انه لن يفصح عن خطته للتسجيلات الا بعد انتهاء استحقاقات الفريق الاول في هذا الموسم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

* يسعى للنقطة 80 على حساب السلاطين :
* الهلال بقيادة كاريكا والدون جاهز لضرب اللون
* بلاتشي يحذر من الاستهتار وتألق لافت للثعلب والوالي ونزار
* الأزرق يتلقى دعوة لإقامة معسكر تحضيري بتركيا في نوفمبر المقبل
* الامير ينسحب رسمياً من الممتاز ويشكو الاتحاد لرئيس الجمهورية
* النمور تصطاد الخيالة وتهدد المريخ .. .. والخرطوم الوطني في موقف صعب امام سيد الأتيام وبرهان مدرباً للاهلي
* سيدة المدربين تسقط مورينهو والشرطة تتدخل .. حي العرب يواصل الانتصارات والوادي يواصل التعادلات
* الهلال يلعب بنفس تشكيل الخيالة .. 4 أهداف في مناورة الهلال الختامية

========

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

* كتيبة العراب في مهمة الإقتراب من حسم أحب الألقاب
* ناوين على (80) .. إركزو يا سلاطين
* الروماني يعتمد الهجوم كسلاح .. يحذر الأقمار من البطاقات الملونة .. ورهان أزرق على كاريكا وبشة والبطاح
* تألق لافت لنزار وشيبولا في تدريب الختام .. الطبيب : بلاتشي بخير والنقعة السبب .. وثنائي الدفاع يرفع التمام
* دعوة تركية للأسياد لإقامة معسكر بإسطنبول .
* الامير يقرر الإنسحاب من الممتاز ويشترط .. والنمور تقترب من الوصول
* انيس حجار يلتقي رئيس الهلال الكاردينال في لندن
* تعادي الهلال وتهافت لنقل مباريات وصيف جمال : قناةالنيلين تواصل سياسة الكيل بمكيالين
* بعثة الهلال تلبي دعوة هلال الفاشر .. سكرتير هلال الفاشر : حجازي مجرد ضامن في المعدات
* الروماني يخفي التشكيلة و(الأسياد) تكشفها .. الجماهير تعتدي على محمد الطيب والمجلس يقيله
* الجهاز الفني وهارون يتابعون مباراة النمور وهلال المحمل .. تحذيرات مكثفة من بلاتشي لاعبي الهلال من البطاقات الملونة
* في الدوري التأهيلي أمس : العرب يقهر الدفاع ويقترب .. النهضة تعتقل الشرطة .. الوادي والاتحاد حبايب
* الأهلي شندي يضيق الخناق على الهلال الأبيض ويزحف نحو الثاني
* يحل ضيفاً على هلال الفاشر : عمومية الامير تصادق على الإنسحاب من الممتاز وتشترط


==========

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

* يسعى لحسم اخر طلعة ولائية وملامسة تاج البطولة
* الهلال النشوان يتوعّد مريخ السلطان
* "بلاتشي" يراهن على "قائمة الخالة" .. ال"S.S.K" يهدد شباك الفاشري .. و"حكم كسلا" يدير المواجهة
* رئيس مؤسسة "تيكا" يدعو الهلال لمعسكر ب"تركيا" .. العناوين خاص لصفحة الهلال
* "طبيب الهلال" يقلل من إصابة "بشة" ويحذر : أرضية "النقعة" خطر داهم على اللاعبين
* المريخ يختبر محترفاً غانياً .. اهلي شندي يعبر "الخيالة" ويهدد وصافة الأحمر .. "الماجدي" تطيح "مورينهو" من تدريب الشرطة .. والأمير ينسحب من الممتاز
* "بلاتشي" يعتمد قائمة الخيالة .. الطاقم الفني للهلال يتابع مباراة النمور والخيالة
* بعد غياب "النيلين" عن النقل : ريكاردو يوثق مباريات فريقه ب"الفيديو"
* رئيس الخيالة يحتفل ب"الهلال الأب" .. نائب الوالي يشرف مباراة "النقعة"
* رئيس الاتحاد السوداني يغادر إلى القاهرة لمشاركة في عمومية الاتحاد الأفريقي
* بعد ملابسات امر القبض : هلال الفاشر ببريء ساحة مدرب السلاطين
* "الحوهرة" تصطاد مدربة النهضة بعد فوزها على الشرطة .. سلمى الماجدي : ردي على مورينهو جاء من داخل الميدان

==========

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

* عالِم النجوم تنفرد لوحدها : الكاف يصنف الهلال ضمن صفوة أفريقيا
* الأزرق يلعب مباشرة في المرحلة المؤهلة لمجموعات الأبطال .. أو التحول للكونفدرالية
* هلال الملايين يستهدف النقعة (80) عبر بوابة السلاطين
* مفاجآت في كشف مشاطيب المريخ وصرف النظر عن ويلّي
* الآرسنال يهزم الخيالة .. الامير ينسحب من الدوري الممتاز
* مفاجآت في الدوري التأهيلي .. والأهلي والخرطوم الوطني بمدني
* مشاكل في المريخ بسبب قطع الكرة .. ديكور يدخل الخيارات .. وشيخ موكورو أول الموقعين
* شيبولا : العب تحت ضغط وجاهز لتعويض الجماهير
* إصابة نزار والشعلة .. سيد الأتيام و الأولاد اليوم
* حكام متعددي الجنسيات لإدارة اياب نصف نهائي الكونفيدرالية
* إعلام سيكافأ : سيدات السودان لم ينسحبن حتى موعد القرعة
* الهلال يضع اللمسة الاخيرة بالنقعة ويستعد لضرب السلاطين
* هلال مريخ الفاشر غير منقولة تلفزيونياً بقرار مريخي !

===== 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية :

* إسبانيول يحقق فوزه الأول في الدوري الإسباني
* بوسكيتس يجدد رسميًا لبرشلونة .. وشرط جزائي خيالي في عقده
* سبورت الكتالونية : ميسي سيغيب ثلاثة أسابيع بسبب الإصابة
* يايا توريه يطالب وكيله بإنهاء حرب التصريحات ضد جوارديولا
* ليفاندوفسكي: التجديد لبايرن ميونيخ يحتاج للهدوء
* قرعة كاس الرابطة الانجليزية تسفر عن مواجهة جديدة بيّن غوارديولا و مورينيو
* بيبي يعود للتدريبات استعدادا لمواجهة لاس بالماس
* ريال مدريد يفقد خدمات كاسيميرو بسبب الإصابة
* ميلان يصارع مانشستر يونايتد لضم الإسباني إيسكو لاعب وسط ريال مدريد
* إنتر ميلان يقدم البرازيلي جابيجول رسميا
* جابيجول مهاجم إنتر ميلان يرفض التشبيه برونالدو
* باوزا: غياب ميسي تحدي كبير للمنتخب الأرجنتيني
* إيمري يصرخ في وجه بن عرفة: لست ميسي
* إنييستا: كرة القدم مع إنريكي لها متعة خاصة
* روما تكشف النقاب عن شعارها في يورو 2020
* نابولي يحتاج للرد بقوة أمام كييفو في الدوري الإيطالي
* رئيس نابولي يدعو لاحترام الحكام وعدم البحث عن أعذار
* رونالدو في عيد ميلاده الأربعين يتحول من الظاهرة إلى البدين
* إصابة هاري كين تعلن حالة الطوارئ في توتنهام
* فالكاو يقضي ليلته في المستشفى عقب تعرضه لإصابة في الرأس
* كلوب يتحسر على صفقة سترلينج إلى مانشستر سيتي
* تياجو سيلفا يتصدر قائمة الأعلى دخلًا في الدوري الفرنسي
* رانييري فخور باهتمام مانشستر يونايتد بضم درينكووتر
* الرائد يهرب من كمين الفتح في مباراة مثيرة بالدوري السعودي

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عضو بالخرطوم الوطني: الاتحاد العام يسعى لإبعاد الكوماندوز من التمثيل الخارجي وتسهيل مهمة هلال التبلدي


وجّه  مجلس إدارة نادي الخرطوم الوطني انتقادات حادة للجنة المنظمة للمسابقات  بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بسبب البرمجة  الضاغطة والمريبة التي يخوض عليها الفريق مبارياته في الممتاز وذكر عضو  بارز بمجلس الخرطوم الوطني رفض الكشف عن اسمه أن الاتحاد العام يسعى بشتى  السُبل لإبعاد الخرطوم الوطني من المراكز المؤهلة للتمثيل الخارجي وتسهيل  مهمة هلال الأبيض والانحياز له حتى يحصل على مركز يؤهله للتمثيل الخارجي  وذكر العضو أن الاتحاد وجّه حكامه تخديداً بتسهيل مهمة هلال الأبيض  ومساعدته في تحقيق الانتصار على منافسيه حتى ينجح في تحقيق مرامي الاتحاد  بحصوله على مركز يؤهله للتمثيل الخارجي على حساب الخرطوم الوطني، وكشف  العضو أنهم ستكون لهم ردة فعل قوية حال وجد الكوماندوز أي ظلم تحكيمي في  مبارياته المتبقية في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أعضاء الجهاز الفني بالرهيب يهددون بالاستقالة بسبب التعاقد مع كفاح صالح


هدد  أعضاء الجهاز الفني لمريخ كوستي بالاستقالة من الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة  حسن الحبوب المدرب الحالي وأزهري المدرب المساعد حال أكمل المجلس تعاقده  مع الكابتن كفاح صالح الذي تناولت وسائل الإعلام أمس خبر تعاقد الرهيب معه  وذكر هؤلاء أنهم سيتقدمون باستقالاتهم رسمياً حال التعاقد رسمياً مع كفاح  صالح، ويتوقع أن يصل كفاح اليوم لكوستي للإشراف على تدريبات الفريق  استعداداً لمباراته أمام السلاطين في الجولة 32 لمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري السوداني- الأسبوع 32 :

* مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) الهلال الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

* الأهلي مدني (-- : --) الخرطوم الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

................................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني  - الأسبوع 6 :

* ريال بيتيس (-- : --) مالاجا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

................ .................

â—„ الدوري الألماني  - الأسبوع 6 :

* بوروسيا دورتموند (-- : --) فرايبورج الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

................ ................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي  - الأسبوع 6 :

* تولوز (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 6

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني  - الأسبوع 32 :

* هلال الفاشر (0 : 1) اهلي شندي

...............................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 5 :

* ديبورتيفو لاكورونا (1 : 2) ليغانيس
* أوساسونا (1 : 2) إسبانيول
* فالنسيا (2 : 1) ديبورتيفو ألافيس

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك - 
 الهدوء .. الذي يسبق النجاح ..

*  حالة من الهدوء تسود الأجواء المحيطة بفريق الكرة بالمريخ بعد تولي الأخ  حاتم عبد الغفار لمهمة الإشراف على فريق كرة القدم بتوجيه من رئيس اللجنة  الأخ جمال الوالي في خطوة نعتبرها أكثر من ممتازة وشجاعة وقوية وكنا  نتحتاجها منذ وقت مبكر
* وإن تأخرت الخطوة من رئيس لجنة التسيير إلا أننا نقول له أن تأتي متأخراً خير من ألا تأتي نهائياً
*  التوجيه الرئاسي الذي تضمن تولي الأخ حاتم عبد الغفار مهمة الإشراف الكامل  على فريق الكرة تُحسب للأخ جمال الوالي بالدرجة الأولى وهي خطوة أعادت  الهدوء للقطاع الرياضي بعد أن منطقة ملتهبة أحرقت كل من إقترب منها وما  أكثرهم من إحترقوا بنيرانها
* إنتقدنا رئيس لجنة التسيير كثيراً بسبب  صمته على ما يدور من أحداث داخل القطاع الرياضي ولكن الرجل تحرك وأعاد  الأمور لنصابها الصحيح ومن حقه علينا أن نشيد بخطوته اليوم مثلما إنتقدناه  بالأمس
* رئيس لجنة التسيير إكتشف مكمن الخلل والداء الذي كاد أن يقضي على ما بدأ في إنجازه من عمل والحمد لله تدارك الموقف الخاطيء
*  فريق الكرة أحوج ما يكون لأجواء هادئة وصحية في المرحلة الحالية لأنه  مواجه بمباريات خطيرة وصعبة ومهمة تحدد مصيره في التمثيل في البطولة  الأفريقية الأولى للأندية الموسم المقبل في ظل منافسة شرسة وقوية مع أندية  هلال الأبيض وأهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني وهي تحقق الإنتصار تلو الإنتصار  خارج ملاعبها وتلاحق المريخ بسرعة مما شكل ضغطاً على الجمهور والإعلام  والإدارة واللاعبين
* فريق الكرة أحوج ما يكون لأجواء هادئة للمحافظة  على التوازن النفسي المطلوب وهذا الهدف بدأ يتحقق ولاحظناه من خلال  مراقبتنا للأوضاع داخل فريق الكرة
* حتى على مستوى الإعلام المريخي تسود  حالة من الهدوء والجميع يركز على تهيئة الأجواء الصحية لفريق الكرة حتى  يتمكن من إنجاز مهمته الفنية بنجاح ونتمنى أن تتواصل حالة الهدوء
* الأخ  حاتم عبد الغفار ليس غريباً على العمل بالقطاع الرياضي فالموسم السابق قدم  عملاً ضخماً طيلة الموسم الذي كان شاقاً من خلال المشاركة الطويلة للفريق  في البطولة الأفريقية حتى مرحلة دور الأربعة وكلنا يتذكر المعسكرات الطويلة  للفريق بالجزائر والتى إمتدت لما يقارب الأربعين يوماً
* حاتم يمتلك  القدرة العالية على التعامل مع اللاعبين بطريقة ممتازة كما يجيد التعامل مع  الإعلام بذات الطريقة ويتعامل مع الإعلام المريخي بطريقة مهذبة وراقية  ومحترمة ويبادله الإعلام المريخي ذات الطريقة المهذبة والراقية ويتواصل معه  يومياً للتفاكر في الشأن المريخي وهو شخصية تجد القبول وسط أهل المريخ كما  يعتبر حاتم من الشخصيات القادرة على إنجاز أهم الملفات دون ضجيج وفي هدوء  تام كما يمتاز بقدرته على التعامل مع المحترفين الأجانب
* نأمل أن  يتواصل الهدوء الذي تعيشه الأسرة المريخية حالياً ونأمل أكثر من رئيس لجنة  التسيير أن يواصل القرارات القوية التى تحفظ هيبة المريخ وتعيد توازنه  الإداري ونأمل أكثر من الإخوة في لجنة التسيير الإرتفاع لمستوى المرحلة  المهمة وما تتطلبه من جدية في العمل
* نتمنى تواصل إجتماعات لجنة  التسيير دون إنقطاع فالمرحلة لا تحتمل أي غياب ولا بد من العمل لحسم أي  تفلتات إدارية والتصدي لها بشجاعة وقتلها في مهدها
توقيعات متفرقة ..
* كثيرون كانوا يتوقعون عدم جرأة إعلام المريخ على إنتقاد لجنة التسيير الحالية حال أخطأت لأن على رئاستها جمال الوالي
* والإعتقاد أعلاه على خلفية إنتقاد الإعلام المريخي لعمل لجنة التسيير السابقة التى ترأسها ونسي
* ولكن نعتقد أن إعلام المريخي خذل توقعات البعض وظل ينتقد عمل لجنة التسييري الحالية بإستمرار وبعنف واضح
*  الآن المتابع لتناول إعلام المريخ يتعرف على حقيقية ما ذكرناه ففي كل صباح  نطالع نقداً لاذعاً وعنيفاً لعمل اللجنة الحالية حتى تبرم البعض من عنف  الطريقة
* إعلام المريخ تعامل مع اللجنة من خلال عملها لا من خلال  شخوصها وهذا يعني أن الغرض الأساسي من النقد هو الرغبة في إصلاح الحال  ومصلحة الكيان المريخي
* ومن يتحدثون في السابق عن عدم جرأة إعلام  المريخ وإقترابه من مربع إنتقاد اللجنة وخاصة رئيسها نقول أنهم وجدوا الرد  الشافي على حديثهم من خلال أعمدة الرأي اليومية ولذلك نقول أن التسرع في  الحكم على طريقة عمل الإعلام المريخي لم يكن موفقاً
* مصلحة الكيان تعتبر الأعلى والأهم عند إعلام المريخ بعيداً عن أي مجاملة لأيٍ من الشخصيات
*  حملت مباريات الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للدرجة الممتازة بالأمس مفاجآت دتوية  حيث تمكن فريق النهضة ربك من العودة بالنقاط الثلاث من مدينة القضارف بعد  قهر ممثلها الشرطة بهدفين لهدف وفي نيالا تمكن الإتحاد ود مدني من العودة  بنقطة غالية بالتعادل مع الوادي نيالا المدعوم من الأخ أسامة عطا المنان  وفي الدمازين واصل حي العرب بور تسودان صحوته القوية وعاد بفوز ثمين وغالٍ  على الدفاع الدمازين بثلاثية لهدفين ليجمع في رصيده ست نقاط ونعتقد أن  السوكرتا إقترب كثيراً من العودة للدرجة الممتازة بعد غياب طويل
* حي  العرب بور تسودان يستحق العودة للممتاز لأنه يمثل كرة القدم الجميلة  والحديثة وهو من الفرق الأنيقة والمنظمة فقد كان جميلاً في كل شيء حتى في  طريقة خروج لاعبيه من الملعب والتى نتذكرها جيداً
* السوكرتا مدرسة للفن  والإبداع الكروي ويكفي ما قدمه للكرة السودانية من نجوم بوزن الذهب ولحي  العرب مكانة خاصة في نفوس أنصار المريخ لما قدمه للأحمر الوهاج من نجوم  عطرت سماء القلعة الحمراء بأرقى وأحلى فنون كرة القدم
* قدم السوكرتا  للمريخ طوكراوي وأسعد التوم وفاروق جبرة ونجم الدين أبو حشيش وأحمد السيد  وأمير دامر والراحل معتز الدقي وشيبة عثمان شيبة وبلة جابر
* الكابتن  أمير دامر أسعد أهل مدينة بور تسودان بإقتراب فريقه السابق من العودة  للدرجة الممتازة وسجل دامر إشادة كبيرة بإدارة السوكرتا التى وصفها بأنها  إتخذت نهجاً إدارياً ممتازاً وأعلنت إستعدادها المبكر بالتأهيلي وأقدمت على  خطوة إعتبروها جيدة وهي إستشارة أبناء النادي من قدامى اللاعبين حول عدد  من الأمور التى تهم الفريق
* الكابتن أمير دامر سعيد أكثر بنجاح المدرب ياسر حداثة وقال أنه لم يخذله أبداً حينما رشحه لإدارة السوكرتا
* سوكرتا حديد ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
لعله واي فاي وليس أنطوني هاي

*للفيتوري

في حضرة من أهوى

عبثت بي الأشواق

حدقت بلا وجه

ورقصت بلا ساق

عشقي يفني عشقي

وفنائي استغراق

مملوكك..لكني سلطان العشاق

………………

نعم لا يلعب الحكام كهجوم للهلال

بل كمدافعين أيضاً

ما معنى أن تمنع ركلة جزاء واااضحة

يا جماعة القحطاني   المح لكده

إن قصة تأثير الحكام في نتائج الهلال ليست وليدة اليوم ولا أمس القريب

ونفي النفي إثبات …

كما أن القول بأن بطولات الهلال نالها بعرقه يعد هذا قول مشجع عزيزي صلاح.

ولا أظن أن الحكام سينكرون تشجيعهم للهلال أيضًا

أعني ناس صفٍِّر لبلنت من راسك.

واصرف أخرى من كراسك

………….

*أتوفستر أستاذي…هكذا قال انطوني هاي ولجماهير المريخ أن تفرح …أظنه بدلاً من أنتوني هاي سيكون واي فاي ينزل كل البطولات باسرع داوون لوود ..موجود

………………….

*يعجبني اللاعب الذي يحب كرة القدم وينتظر التمارين بفارغ الصبر…يعجبني إبراهيم جعفر بالمناسبة… وبهذه المناسبة لابد أن نقول إن المريخ قد افتقد علي جعفر كان لا يغيب ورغم الأخطاء إلا أنه كان طشاشاً مع عمى دفاع المريخ هذا.

………………….

    هلال الأبيض يزحف بقوة نحو الإجادة..ووجد دعماً تحكيمياً أيضاً خصوصاً في مباراته الأخيرة..يريد البعض أن ياتي به في المركز الثاني ليصبح المريخ في المركز الثالث ليكون مثل الهلال الذي أتى ثالثاً من قبل.
    …………………
    * استغرب أن ترضخ اللجنة المنظمة لمطالب النسور والنيل والأمير وأهلي الخرطوم باللعب في توقيت واحد..من البدهي أن تأتي اللجنة المبرمجة بهذا دون الانتظار لطلب.
    ………….
    * أظن أن عاطف الغزالة وأكيج سيكونان مثل أتير وجمعة ..أرى أن لاعبي جنوب السودان هذا آخر عهدهم بالقمة..عاطف الغزالة لم ينل فرصته وأكيج لم يهتبلها..كنا نتمني أن نسميه الكنج أكيج لكنه لم يقدم ما يشفع.؟..أما الثنائي الهلالي فأهل الوصيف أدرى بهما.
    ………………
    *اقترب ختام الموسم واقتربت ذكريات الهروب الكبير من أمام المريخ في أم درمان ودنقلا ..هربوا تلك الأيام وجروا على الشوك لا يلقون له بالا…لذلك كان حديثهم عن إغلاق المريخ لإستاده باعتباره هارباً من مواجهة الهلال…يهرب من منو وعشان شنو ..المريخ مر بظروف لم تكن تسمح له بالفوز بدوري هذا الموسم مع محاباة التحكيم لغيره ..
    …………………….
    *مسؤلين من الخير أين البرنس …وين سيدا… مالي أراه من الغائبين..حتى صوره اختفت كصور رئيس منقلب عليه..أصبح مثل مرسي في إعلام السيسي لا يذكره احد..هل هناك توجيه بذلك؟
    ……………..
    *غارزيتو يشرف وبلاتشي يودع..هكذا كتبت صحيفة هلالية..يظنون أن الإتيان بغارزيتو ستكون لهم بمثابة مريخ الموسم الماضي.. الأمل ما عيب لكن أين بكري وأين سالمون ووين أوكرا وجمال سالم فين؟
    *…….
    بالمناسبة مكسيم استقبل رباعية التبلدي..وكان لغياب جمال أثر في هزيمة المريخ.
    ……………….
    *الرحمة والمغفرة للكابتن عبدو مصطفي والبركة في ذريته وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أوف سايد
حسن محجوب
منوعات الجمعة

     اللهم إنّي أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي بركة تطهر بها قلبي وتكشف فيها كربي  وتغفر بها ذنبي وتصلح بها أمرى وتغني بها فقرى وتذهب بها شرى وتكشف بها همي  وغمي وتشفي بها سقمي وتقضي بها ديني وتجلو بها حزني وتجمع بها شملي وتبيض  بها وجهي يا أرحم الراحمين.



    اللّهم يا حي يا قيوم يا  ذا الجلال والإكرام اهدنا في من هديت وعافينا في من عافيت واقض عنّا برحمتك  شرّ ما قضيت، إنّك تقضي بالحق ولا يقضى عليك، آمنا بكتابك الذي أنزلت  وبنبيك الذي أرسلت فاغفر لنا ما قدمنا وما أخّرنا وما أسررنا وما أعلنّا  وما أنت به أعلم أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر وأنت على كل شيء قدير.

     يخطط نادي مريخ نيالا لاستقبال تاريخي لبعثة المريخ التي تصل إلى مدينة  نيالا السبت المقبل، وكشف المهندس محمد عبد الرحمن مدلل عضو مجلس ادارة  نادي المريخ ورئيس البعثة عن استقبال خرافي ينتظر الأحمر هناك في اول زيارة  له لمدينة نيالا لأداء مباراة في الدوري الممتاز منذ صعود فرسان البحير  متوقعاً أن تأتي المباراة رائعة ومعبرة وأن يقدم من خلالها الفريقان واحدة  من أجمل المباريات في المنافسة.
    اذكر اننا قمنا بزيارة مدينة نيالا  فى معية مريخ السعد وفخر البلد فى اكبر بعثة رياضية يقوم بها المريخ  للولايات فى عام 2007 وكانت البعثة بقيادة المهندس عبدالقادر همد  ونائبه  عادل محمد عثمان  وزير المالية الولائى وبصحبة عدد مقدر من الفنانين   بقيادة النور الجيلانى والقلع عبد الحفيظ وكان المريخ قد ضم عدداً مقدراً  من اللاعبين المميزين فى ذلك العام.

·     سعدت جداً بقرار اللجنة  المنظمة وهى تستجيب  لمطالب أندية الأمير البحراوي وأهلي الخرطوم والنيل  شندي والنسور وبرمجت مباريات تلك الفرق في الأسبوعين 32 و33 في توقيت واحد  بعد مطالبة إدارات الأندية الأربعة بإقامة المباريات في توقيت واحد.
·      حيث تقرر أن تُقام مباراتا النسور والأمير.. النيل وأهلي الخرطوم لحساب  الجولة 33 في توقيت واحد يوم السبت المقبل بالعاصمة الموافق الرابع  والعشرين من الشهر الجاري، وكذلك ستقام مباراتي النسور وأهلي الخرطوم  والنيل والأمير في الجولة 32 أيضاً فى توقيت واحد  في التاسع  والعشرين من  الشهر الجاري.

    فنان الشباب طه سليمان الشهير بـ(أب ضرس) كما  يحلو للسر قدور أن يداعبه كشف ï»“ï»² ï؛£ï»®ï؛چï؛­ ï؛—ï» ï»”ï؛°ï»³ï»®ï»§ï»² ï»£ï»ٹ ï؛چï»ںï؛¼ï؛¤ï»”ï»² ï؛؟ï»´ï؛ژï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»³ï»¦ ï؛—ï»¢  ï؛‘ï؛œï»ھ ï»‹ï» ï»° ï»—ï»¨ï؛ژï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛¸ï؛®ï»­ï»• ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»€ï؛ژï؛‹ï»´ï؛” ï؛§ï»¼ï»‌ ï؛ƒï»³ï؛ژï»، ï»‹ï»´ï؛ھ ï؛چï»·ï؛؟ï؛¤ï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï»™ ï»‹ï»¦ ï»£ï»Œï» ï»®ï»£ï؛” ï»·ï»­ï»‌  ï»£ï؛®ï؛“ ï»­ï»«ï»² ï»£ï؛¸ï؛ژï؛­ï»›ï؛” ï؛·ï»کï»´ï»کï؛ژï؛—ï»ھ ï»ںï»ھ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»گï»¨ï؛ژï؛€ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛§ï»¼ï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»®ï»، ï»ڈï»¨ï؛ژï؛‹ï»² ï؛·ï؛ژï؛­ï»›ï؛کï؛ژ ï»“ï»´ï»ھ ï»“ï»² ï؛·ï»œï»‍  ï»›ï»®ï؛­ï؛چï»‌ .

    الحبيب ضياء الدين بلال مارس الثقاله وهويباغت طه  بسؤال هل تتحسس ï»“ï»² ï؛ƒï»¥ ï؛—ï؛¼ï؛’ï؛¢ ï؛ƒï؛§ï؛کï»ڑ ï»“ï»¨ï؛ژï»§ï؛”؟ ï»ƒï»ھ ï؛³ï» ï»´ï»¤ï؛ژï»¥ ï؛ƒï؛ںï؛ژï؛ڈ : ï»£ï؛ژ ï»‹ï»¨ï؛ھï»± ï؛£ï؛´ï؛ژï؛³ï»´ï؛”  إï»§ï»® ï»­ï؛چï؛£ï؛ھï؛“ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛ƒï؛§ï»®ï؛چï؛—ï»² ï؛—ï؛¼ï؛’ï؛¢ ï»“ï»¨ï؛ژï»§ï؛” ï؛‡ï؛«ï؛چ ï؛­ï»ڈï؛’ï؛– ï»«ï»² ï»“ï»² ï؛«ï»ںï»ڑ ï؛‘ï»‍ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»Œï»œï؛² ï؛³ï؛„ï»›ï»®ï»¥ ï؛©ï؛چï»‹ماً  ï»ںï»¬ï؛ژ ï»­ï»ںï؛¼ï»´قاً بها.
    السيرة الذاتية لمدرب المريخ الالمانى الجديد  (انتونى هاى ) من مواليد 19 سبتمبر 1970 مدينة برلين الالمانية يتحدث اللغة  الالمانيةبالطبع كم يجيد الانجليزية بطلاقة حاصل علي رخصة التدريب  لاعب  سابق  لاندية فورنتينا ديوسلدروف ، فورنتينا كولون ، شالكة  ، اوسنبيرغ ،  برغنهام سيتي وبرستول سيتي .
    سيرته التدريبية قاد منتخب لوسوتو في  العام 2005 ، منتخب غامبيا العام 2006، منتخب ليبيريا العام2008  ، منتخب  كينياالعام 2009 واخيرا منتخب ليبيا العام 2010 ..نتمنى له التوفيق مع  المريخ وربنا يكفيه شر المنظراتيه
    تبقت للمريخ اربع مباريات فى  الممتاز تنتهى يوم عشرة شهر عشرة الساعة عشرة يوم 25 مع مريخ نيالا يوم 30  مع أهلى مدنى  يوم 3 اكتوبر مع أهلى شندى يوم 10 مع الزبون.  ….واللييييييييييييييييلا


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ببساطة
احمد محمد عمر
الحقيقة في خبر كان يا هلال

     في زمن الخليفة هارون الرشيد كانت هناك أخطاء وحكم ظالم فانتقد أحدهم  مثلاً الواسطة في التوظيف بدل الكفاءة والشهائد فأمر الخليفة بتكتيفه في  محل عام واقفاً على عود يسمى عندنا في المناصير عود (النوريق) وهو عود  (تنتوتل) فيه الحمير صفاً واحداً بواسطة حبل يسمى (القرّان) لأجل حصاد  القمح أي فرز الحب من (التبن) وطبعاً ناس (عفصتني) يا كمال بدل (وطيتني) يا  سليمان المكتوب بالنسبة لهم رطانة.
    بدأ الناس يمرون عليه ويسألونه  عن سبب صلبه ويقول هناك ظلم في توظيف الخريجين ويقول الماري ما يا هو دة  الحاصل و من متين بقت الحقيقة يعاقب عليها واستمر الناس يسألون وهو يجاوب .
     ماذا قال ياسر القحطاني حتى يطالب الأهلة بمعاقبته؟ ألم تكن هي الحقيقة  بالله عليكم كم نقطة هذا الموسم حصدتموها بدون وجه حق وأي بطولة فاز بها  الهلال دون تعرض للآخرين للظلم، القحطاني يصلب عندما يقول الحقيقة وأنتم  تطالبون بمضاعفة العقوبة لأن الحقيقة حارة عليكم لأنكم فعلاً بالتحكيم من  زمن كبيركم الذي رفض علناً (طبق) ردف المعجزة.
    كم دوري من دوريات  الممتاز من العام 1996 إلى 2016 لا يستحق الهلال التتويج به لكنه يتوج  باللفة ودونكم هدية الموردة لموسمين ومواسم عدة بالتحكيم.
    مبروك الممتاز

أكثر  من 15 مباراة والهلال لا يستحق نقطة ناهيك عن ثلاث نقاط لكن حكام الأخ  صلاح غير في إدارة مباراة طرفها الهلال وأترك التفاصيل فيها لملك  الاحصائيات للأخ مامون أبوشيبة عشان الحكم بالاسم حتى يخرج القحطاني بريئاً  بالثبوت ومحاباة الهلال، يعني يا مامون بالصورة والقلم والاسم.

القحطاني قال ما بعتذر.

     قال القحطاني لاعب هلال الرياض الذي يمجده كتاب هلال أمدرمان: وجدت نفسي  داخل قفص الاتهام مطلوباً حياً أو ميتاً وقد تكون هناك مكافأة كبيرة من قبل  هلال أمدرمان لمن يرشد عني بعد سرد أوصافي لأن قولي في أن هلال أمدرمان  يساعده الحكام قول وحش تجرأت وتجاوزت كل الخطوط الحمراء وقلت مالا يعجب  عشاق هلال أمدرمان وأضاف: إن قولي لم يكن نقداً أو رأياً أو ذماً لكنه فقط  ما يحدث على أرض الواقع ويشاهده كثيرون غيري، وأنا لم أقل هذا الكلام لوحدي  بل قاله الملايين وفي هذا العصر لا توجد أسرار حتى العسكرية.

الخطورة في أهلي الأرباب

     سبقني الزميل أبوشيبة في الكتابة عن خطورة أهلي شندي على المريخ والمركز  الثاني والحقيقة هو لم يسبقني لكن مكتوبي لم ير النور في هذا الشأن.
     أهلي شندي في الدورة الثانية لم يكن هو أهلي شندي الدورة الأولى، 5 هزائم  لأهلي شندي في الدورة الأولى وخسارة واحدة في الدورة الثانية من هلال  كادوقلي وكلتشي هائج لا يفرز مريخ الفاشر من مريخ السودان وكل مباراة يحرز  ويتقدم في تحطيم الأرقام.
    تبقت للمريخ أربع مباريات أمام مريخ نيالا  وأهلي مدني وهلال أمدرمان وأهلي شندي وتبقت لأهلي شندي أربع مباريات أمام  الأمل وأهلي عطبرة والخرطوم الوطني ومريخ السودان.
    على ما اعتقد أن  هلال الأبيض ضمن التمثيل لأنه سيكسب مباراتيه المتبقيتين على أرضه بسهولة  ويضمن أحد المركزين الثالث أو الرابع بوصوله للنقطة 72.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إبراهيم جعفر في إفادات مهمة لـ(الصدى):





 
أعاني من آلام حادة في الرجل اليمنى.. وسأفعل المستحيل من أجل اللحاق بمباراة مريخ نيالاالمريخ شهد نقلة بدنية واضحة مع قدوم جبرة.. ونعمل على كسب جميع المباريات المتبقيةشمس الدين الأمينكشف ابراهيم جعفر نجم الوسط  المتأخر بالمريخ عن الأسباب التي ادت لغيابه عن التدريبات الأخيرة مشيراً  إلى أنه تعرض للإصابة في آخر مباراة خاضها فريقه في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز  أمام هلال كادوقلي، واجتهد كثيراً من أجل اللحاق بمباراة مريخ نيالا،  وانتظم في التدريبات وحاول أن يقنع الجهاز الفني من خلال التجربة التي  خاضها المريخ أمام الجريف بجاهزيته لكنه لم يستطع إكمال المباراة وعاد من  جديد إلى مربع الإصابة، كما تحدث جعفر عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر المساحة  التالية:قال إبراهيم جعفر إنه يعاني من  آلام حادة في الرجل اليمنى لذلك منحه الطبيب راحة مشيراً إلى أنه وبعد ان  تجاوز الإصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة هلال كادوقلي شارك كبديل في التجربة  الإعدادية التي خاضها الأحمر أمام الجريف، لكنه للأسف غادر تحت تأثير  الإصابة بعد دقائق معدودات من مشاركته،  وأفصح جعفر عن نيته المشاركة في  مباراة نيالا ذاكراً أنه خضع لفحوصات طبية في البداية في مستشفى الزيتونة  وبعد ذلك خضع لفحوصات جديدة في مستشفى البراحة واثبتت تلك الفحوصات أنه لا  يعاني من أي كسر أو شج، وان اصابته في الأربطة ويحتاج فقط للراحة والجلسات  العلاجية، لافتاً إلى أن الطبيب منحه الضوء الأخضر للمشاركة في التدريبات  اعتباراً من يوم غد السبت، ولم يتأكد جعفر إذا ما كان سيلحق بمباراة مريخ  نيالا من مران وحيد أو لا، لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أنه حريص جداً على المشاركة  في تلك المباراة وسيبذل قصارى جهده من اجل اقناع الجهاز الفني بضرورة  مشاركته في تلك المباراة، وتابع: كنت أعاني من آلام حادة في قدمي اليمنى،  وفشلت في اكمال مباراة الجريف، ولكني اشعر ان الأمور الآن تمضي نحو الأفضل  بعد جلسة العلاج الطبيعي التي خضعت لها أمس الأول.إشادة كبرى بجبرةسجل  ابراهيم جعفر اشادة كبرى بفاروق جبرة وامتدح العمل الكبير الذي قام به في  الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء وأضاف: مع فاروق جبرة نشعر أن المريخ يمضي نحو  الأفضل كل يوم ويتقدم بدنياً بصورة واضحة، بدليل أننا نجحنا في التفوق على  هلال كادوقلي في الدقائق الأخيرة من عمر المباراة، والآن هناك عمل بدني  كبير يقوم به فاروق جبرة، وبالتالي اتوقع أن يقدم الأحمر مستوى أفضل بكثير  في مقبل المباريات، وألا يجد صعوبة تذكر في كسب جميع المباريات التي تبقت  للفريق في الدورة الثانية، وأفاد إبراهيم جعفر أن المعالجات القليلة التي  قام بها فاروق جبرة في مباراة هلال كادوقلي غير بها الكثير وجعل المستوى  يتقدم نحو الأفضل، متوقعاً أن ينطلق الأحمر بقوة بعد مباراة مريخ نيالا حتى  يكسب الأحمر جميع المباريات التي تبقت له في هذا الموسم.وعن التأثير المتوقع لغيابه قال  إبراهيم جعفر إن المريخ فريق كبير ولا يتأثر بغياب أي لاعب، مراهناً على أن  أي بديل يدفع به فاروق جبرة سيكون في الموعد وسيقدم الأفضل، وأضاف: الآن  هناك اصرار كبير وسط جميع اللاعبين على تعويض الجماهير بانتصارات متواصلة  في مقبل المباريات، وتعاهدنا بأن نكون على قلب رجل واحد وأن نتعامل بجدية  كبيرة مع أي مباراة تنتظرنا حتى لا نفقد أي نقطة، وسنحسم أمر مشاركتنا في  دوري الأبطال بعد مباراة أهلي مدني مباشرة، وشخصياً أرى أن المريخ ولولا  الظروف القاسية التي واجهته في هذا الموسم لما وجد صعوبة تذكر في المنافسة  على لقب البطولة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مران المريخ عصر أمس
سالمون يعود بهدف جميل.. وأحمد السيد يعمل على تصحيح الأخطاء الدفاعية
عمر بخيت يتابع من الخارج.. رمضان يغيب.. وجبرة يركز على اللمسة الواحدة

وليد الطاهر



واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة لمواجهة مريخ نيالا الأحد المقبل، وتدرب الفريق عصر أمس على ملعب سلاح المهندسين حيث غاب عن المران رمضان عجب برغم مشاركته في تدريب أمس الأول، مثلما غاب المعز محجوب، وإبراهيم جعفر وعمر بخيت الذي اكتفى بالمتابعة من خارج الملعب، بدأ المران بمحاضرة من فاروق جبرة الذي تحدث مع اللاعبين عن التحدي الكبير الذي ينتظرهم في المباراة المقبلة أمام مريخ نيالا وشدد على أهمية المضي قدماً في سكة الانتصارات، كما طالب اللاعبين بالتركيز والأداء بأقل قدر ممكن من الأخطاء، وبعد ذلك شرح لهم التكتيك الذي يرغب في الاعتماد عليه في مباراة مريخ نيالا، وركز على اللعب الضاغط واللمسة الواحدة والتهديف من خارج منطقة الجزاء، ومن ثم أجرى تقسيمة داخلية بدون حراس في وسط الملعب اعتمد فيها على التمرير السريع، وشارك في المران المحترف الغاني روبيرت الذي كان يلعب في افيان اسبور الغاني وجاء برفقة الوكيل عبد الكريم أحمد لخوض تجربة احترافية مع الأحمر حال اجتاز الاختبارات، واجتهد احمد السيد المدرب المساعد كثيراً من اجل تصحيح الأخطاء الدفاعية، واختتم المران بتقسيمة ساخنة في وسط الملعب بين الاحمر والأخضر شهدت تنافساً محتدماً بين اللاعبين انتهت بفوز الأحمر على الأخضر بهدفين دون رد نالهما كلاً من سالمون الذي عاد بهدف جميل ومحمد عبد المنعم عنكبة، وسيتدرب الأحمر عصر اليوم بملعب سلاح المهندسين، على أن تغادر بعثته غداً إلى مدينة نيالا برئاسة محمد عبد الرحمن مدلل في حين قرر المجلس سفر خمسة من اعضائه من اجل الوقفة القوية والصلبة خلف الأحمر في تلك المباراة حتى يتمكن من تخطي عقبة مريخ نيالا.

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

عثمان أدروب: المريخ يمر بمنعطف خطير ولابد من موارد مستدامة

قال السيد عثمان أدروب عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ إنه غاب عن العمل في مجلس الإدارة طيلة الفترة الماضية بسبب بعض المهام التي كلفه بها المجلس، وتتعلق بمتابعات مالية خارجية، إلى جانب متابعة أموال مجلس التسيير السابق، بالاضافة إلى مهام أخرى تخص الكيان المريخي وتتطلب السرية، وأفاد أدروب بأنه انجز كل المهام بنجاح، وأبدى ادروب دهشته الشديدة للأخبار التي تحدثت عن انه لم يشارك في اجتماع لمجلس المريخ الجديد إلا عندما غاب عبد الصمد محمد عثمان، مؤكداً أنه لا يربط حضوره وغيابه في اجتماعات المجلس بأي شخص آخر، لأن لكل شخص دوره في المجلس وامتدح ادورب القرارات القوية التي اتخذها المجلس في اجتماعه الأخير والتي اكدت بأن العمل في مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ لا يتأثر بغياب شخص بدليل أن السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي وبسبب ظروف خاصة جداً فرضت تواجده خارج البلاد ابتعد لفترة طويلة، ومع ذلك لازالت الأمور الإدارية تسير بصورة جيدة، وأفاد أدروب بأن العمل الإداري في نادي المريخ يمضي بصورة جيدة، متمنياً أن تشهد مباراة الأحمر أمام مريخ نيالا عودة الروح التي ميزت المريخ عبر التاريخ حتى يتمكن من كسب نتيجة المباراة وينطلق بقوة لكسب جميع المباريات المتبقية له في الدورة الثانية، ورأى أدروب أن مباراة فرسان البحير تعتبر مفصلية للمريخ حتى يؤمن المركز الثاني الذي يكفل له المشاركة في دوري الأبطال بعد ان فرضت الظروف الصعبة التي مر بها الأحمر هذا الموسم ابتعاده من المنافسة على اللقب، وأكد أدروب أن أعضاء مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ سيشكلون حضوراً كبيراً في مباراة المريخ امام فرسان البحير في نيالا، إلى جانب مباراة أهلي مدني، وشنّ ادروب هجوماً عنيفاً على التحكيم في الدوري الممتاز وقال إن انحيازه الواضح والفاضح للهلال تجاوز كل الخطوط الحمراء، في وقت ظل فيه الأحمر يتعرض لضغط لا مثيل له من قبل الحكام، وتمنى أدروب أن تراجع لجنة التحكيم المركزية الطريقة التي تتعامل بها مع نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ، لأن جماهيره صبرت كثيراً على الظلم ولكن للصبر حدود، وتعهد أدروب بأن يعمل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ باخلاص من اجل تصحيح كل اخطاء الماضي وتدعيم صفوف الفريق بعناصر نوعية والتعاقد مع محترفين اجانب على مستوى عال، مؤكداً أن الأحمر لا يستطيع العودة إلى ساحات التنافس الأفريقي الا إذا اعتمد على خط دفاع قوي ومقدمة هجومية ضاربة، وخط وسط قادر على القيام بكل متطلبات الأدوار المتعددة لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر الآن يمر بمنعطف خطير متمنياً وقفة الجميع خلف المريخ في هذه المرحلة المهمة، وأفاد ادروب بأن أكبر مشكلة تواجه المريخ في الوقت الراهن هي المال، وشدد على ضرورة مشاركة كل ابناء المريخ في دعم ناديهم، وان يتواصل الدعم من روابط مشجعي المريخ من الخارج ومن القروبات الحمراء لأن المريخ تراجع كثيراً في هذا الموسم بسبب المشاكل المالية التي واجهته.

وأضاف: المريخ الآن بحاجة لتدعيم صفوفه بعناصر مميزة، والانفاق على التسجيلات يتطلب اموالاً طائلة، لذلك لابد من مساهمة الجميع في تقديم الدعم المادي حتى ينطلق المريخ إلى الامام، ونوه أدروب إلى الأهداف التي جاء من اجلها المجلس الحالي وفي مقدمتها تفعيل الاستثمار وتوفير موارد مستدامة تجعل الأحمر اكثر قدرة على مقابلة منصرفاته من موارده الخاصة واستثماراته.

ورأى أدروب أن المريخ الآن مستقر مالياً، لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن الأزمة ستنفجر من جديد وبصورة أسوأ إذا ابتعد جمال الوالي، لذلك لابد من اجتهاد الجميع لتوفير موارد مستدامة واستثمارات ناجحة ورابحة حتى لا يتأثر الأحمر بابتعاد أي شخص من منظومة العمل الإداري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يدرس ملفات جميع اللاعبين بهدوء
انتوني هاي يتابع مباريات الممتاز لتدعيم صفوف الأحمر بعناصر نوعية

لا يبدو الألماني انتوني هاي المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء منشغلاً بالمباريات المتبقية لفريقه في هذا الموسم، بعد ان اصبح الأحمر أبعد ما يكون من المنافسة على لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز، بل غاية ما يسعى الأحمر لتحقيقه في هذا الموسم السيء هو المحافظة على المركز الثاني، في وقت يتعرض فيه الأحمر لمطاردة شرسة من أهلي شندي وهلال الأبيض، برغم أن فرص المريخ في الظفر بهذا المركز كبيرة جداً، ويعمل انتوني هاي باجتهاد لا مثيل له من اجل بناء فريق جديد قادر على وضع الأحمر على الطريق الصحيح والعودة بقوة لساحات التنافس المحلي والأفريقي بعد ان تلقى تأكيدات قاطعة من مجلس الإدارة بتوفير الدعم المالي للتعاقد مع كل العناصر التي يطلبها لبناء فريق قوي يضمن من خلاله الألماني سد كل الثغرات الموجودة، ويستطيع أنتوني هاي أن ينجح بدرجة امتياز في البناء لأنه يعتمد على مدرب مؤهل وكفء ويعرف الكثير عن امكانيات جميع اللاعبين الموجودين في الفرقة الحمراء وهو فاروق جبرة الذي استعان به انتوني حتى يقدم له تقريراً متكاملاً عن جميع اللاعبين والخانات التي يشغلونها حتى يحدد الاحتياجات والعناصر التي يحتاج اليها في المرحلة المقبلة وحتى اللاعبين الذين لم يتفرج عليهم انتوني بعامل الإيقاف مثل أمير كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف وعلي جعفر يمكن أن يشاهدهم من خلال التسجيلات التي طلبها لجميع مباريات المريخ في هذا الموسم حتى تصبح الصورة أمامه أكثر وضوحاً ليتحرك مع مجلس الإدارة لترشيح عناصر جيدة يمكن أن يتعاقد معها المريخ سيما وأن انتوني يعرف عدد كبير من اللاعبين الأفارقة من خلال المحطات التدريبية التي عمل فيها في المنتخبات الأفريقية، وبالتالي يستطيع أن ينجح في هذا الامتحان الصعب وأن يسهم في بناء فريق قوي يعود من خلاله الأحمر لتقديم الأفضل في الموسم الجديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يواجه شباب اسلانج عصر اليوم

يؤدي  شباب المريخ مباراة ودية عصر اليوم مع شباب الجزيرة اسلانج (درجة ثالثة)  بملعب الشبيبة باسلانج في مباراة عنوانها الوفاء والتكريم حيث سيتم تكريم  الأستاذ نادر مالك والجهاز الفني للشباب عادل آمين وفيصل العجب وجندي نميري  وكذلك مجدي إبراهيم (اباتشي) وخالد السر . كما سيقوم قروب الصفوة بتكريم  عدد من الرعيل الأول المريخاب من بينهم سعادة للفريق أحمد التهامي والأستاذ  عصام عبد الله المدير السابق لبنك المزارع بمدني وبابكر حربية وأسرة  السيمت ورئيس نادي شباب اسلانج العميد شرطة قريب الله شنيبو وأسرة المرحوم  محمد أحمد بابكر ولاعب المريخ السابق مالك محجوب النوراني والأستاذ عثمان  خالد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الوزير قلوكما يتفقد المدينة الرياضية ويؤكد رضائه على سير العمل
مدير المدينة الرياضية: 18 شهراً فقط على إنهاء العمل..وسنستضيف أول مباراة للقمة

الخرطوم-
أكد  وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي حيدر قلوكما رضائه التام لسير العمل  بالمدينة الرياضية، وأبان من خلال تنوير بمقر بالمدينة التي زارها من أجل  تفقد العمل بها، ان رئاسة الجمهورية تُولي رعايتها الكاملة لهذا المشروع  الضخم ليكتمل خلال الفترة المحددة له وهي 18 شهرًا، وقدم الوزير شكره   للإدارة التنفيذية والشركات الهندسية التي وصفها بأنها تعمل ليل نهار من  أجل انجاح هذا المشروع الكبير،وأعلن قلوكما عن زيارة في القريب العاجل  لمجلس الوزراء بكامل هيئته للمدينة الرياضية بغرض المتابعة اللصيقة للعمل  الجاري الآن، هذا بالاضافة الى زيارات مماثلة للسيد رئيس الجمهورية بعد مضي  العمل الى مراحل متقدمة، من جانبه ومن خلال التنوير قال مدير المدينة  الرياضية الاستاذ محمد أحمد الزين ان العمل يجري حاليًا في الأعمال  الخرصانية وستليه مباشرة أعمال النجيل الصناعي وادخال الكهرباء والتصريف  الصحي، وأوضح أن التمويل الكامل للمشروع موجود (بمحفظة البنوك) ولا يعانون  بحمد لله من أي مشاكل تُعيق العمل الذي يجد الاهتمام من رئيس الجمهورية  مباشرًة، وبشر الزين جماهير الرياضة قاطبة بأن أول مباراة للقمة بين الهلال  والمريخ في موسم 2017 ستُجرى بملعب المدينة الرياضية، وقطع بالالتزام الذي  وعدوا به بأن ينتهي كل العمل في الملعب الأولمبي والسور الخارجي في ثمانية  عشر شهرًا فقط بدأت من أبريل المنصرم، وفي ختام التنوير قال المهندس هاشم  حسن  ممثل الدار الاستشارية ان العمل في بداية التسعينات توقف بسبب المال  لكن الآن بحمد لله توفرت كل الظروف التي من الممكن أن تجعل حلم المدينة  الرياضية واقعًا، وأبان بأن المدينة الرياضية ستشتمل حسب الخطة الهندسية  الموضوعة على فندق ومول تجاري بالاضافة الى الملعب الأولمبي وبقية المناشط  التي ستجد حيزًا مناسبًا بالمدينة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مجلس الأمير يعقد اجتماعاً ساخناً ويهدد بالانسحاب من الممتاز

عقد  مجلس إدارة نادي الأمير البحراوي اجتماعاً ساخناً مساء اليوم الخميس ناقش  من خلاله التأجيلات الأخيرة لمباريات الفريق في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز  وأفضى الاجتماع لقرارات حاسمة من قبل مجلس الإدارة جاءت بمباركة 80% من  أعضاء الجمعية العمومية للنادي في حال لم ينفّذ الاتحاد العام شروط النادي  والمتمثلة في برمجة مباراة أهلي الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطني قبل أي مباراة  يخوضها الأمير وكذلك برمجة مباريات الأمير والنيل شندي، النسور وأهلي  الخرطوم أولاً وفي توقيت محدد وبرمجة مباراة الأمير وأالأهلي بعد مباراتي  الأهلي المؤجلتين مع النسور والخرطوم الوطني، وذكر المجلس أنه وفي حالة  برمجة المباريات حسب الطريقة الموضحة أعلاه والتي من خلالها حافظنا على  حقوق النادي على حسب ما جاءت به القرعة بداية الموسم سيكون قرار الانسحاب  لاغياً بإجماع مجلس الإدارة، والله ولي التوفيق.

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 â—„ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

* يسعى للنقطة 80 على حساب السلاطين :
* الهلال بقيادة كاريكا والدون جاهز لضرب اللون
* بلاتشي يحذر من الاستهتار وتألق لافت للثعلب والوالي ونزار
* الأزرق يتلقى دعوة لإقامة معسكر تحضيري بتركيا في نوفمبر المقبل
* الامير ينسحب رسمياً من الممتاز ويشكو الاتحاد لرئيس الجمهورية
* النمور تصطاد الخيالة وتهدد المريخ .. .. والخرطوم الوطني في موقف صعب امام سيد الأتيام وبرهان مدرباً للاهلي
* سيدة المدربين تسقط مورينهو والشرطة تتدخل .. حي العرب يواصل الانتصارات والوادي يواصل التعادلات
* الهلال يلعب بنفس تشكيل الخيالة .. 4 أهداف في مناورة الهلال الختامية

========

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

* كتيبة العراب في مهمة الإقتراب من حسم أحب الألقاب
* ناوين على (80) .. إركزو يا سلاطين
* الروماني يعتمد الهجوم كسلاح .. يحذر الأقمار من البطاقات الملونة .. ورهان أزرق على كاريكا وبشة والبطاح
* تألق لافت لنزار وشيبولا في تدريب الختام .. الطبيب : بلاتشي بخير والنقعة السبب .. وثنائي الدفاع يرفع التمام
* دعوة تركية للأسياد لإقامة معسكر بإسطنبول .
* الامير يقرر الإنسحاب من الممتاز ويشترط .. والنمور تقترب من الوصول
* انيس حجار يلتقي رئيس الهلال الكاردينال في لندن
* تعادي الهلال وتهافت لنقل مباريات وصيف جمال : قناةالنيلين تواصل سياسة الكيل بمكيالين
* بعثة الهلال تلبي دعوة هلال الفاشر .. سكرتير هلال الفاشر : حجازي مجرد ضامن في المعدات
* الروماني يخفي التشكيلة و(الأسياد) تكشفها .. الجماهير تعتدي على محمد الطيب والمجلس يقيله
* الجهاز الفني وهارون يتابعون مباراة النمور وهلال المحمل .. تحذيرات مكثفة من بلاتشي لاعبي الهلال من البطاقات الملونة
* في الدوري التأهيلي أمس : العرب يقهر الدفاع ويقترب .. النهضة تعتقل الشرطة .. الوادي والاتحاد حبايب
* الأهلي شندي يضيق الخناق على الهلال الأبيض ويزحف نحو الثاني
* يحل ضيفاً على هلال الفاشر : عمومية الامير تصادق على الإنسحاب من الممتاز وتشترط


==========

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

* يسعى لحسم اخر طلعة ولائية وملامسة تاج البطولة
* الهلال النشوان يتوعّد مريخ السلطان
* "بلاتشي" يراهن على "قائمة الخالة" .. ال"S.S.K" يهدد شباك الفاشري .. و"حكم كسلا" يدير المواجهة
* رئيس مؤسسة "تيكا" يدعو الهلال لمعسكر ب"تركيا" .. العناوين خاص لصفحة الهلال
* "طبيب الهلال" يقلل من إصابة "بشة" ويحذر : أرضية "النقعة" خطر داهم على اللاعبين
* المريخ يختبر محترفاً غانياً .. اهلي شندي يعبر "الخيالة" ويهدد وصافة الأحمر .. "الماجدي" تطيح "مورينهو" من تدريب الشرطة .. والأمير ينسحب من الممتاز
* "بلاتشي" يعتمد قائمة الخيالة .. الطاقم الفني للهلال يتابع مباراة النمور والخيالة
* بعد غياب "النيلين" عن النقل : ريكاردو يوثق مباريات فريقه ب"الفيديو"
* رئيس الخيالة يحتفل ب"الهلال الأب" .. نائب الوالي يشرف مباراة "النقعة"
* رئيس الاتحاد السوداني يغادر إلى القاهرة لمشاركة في عمومية الاتحاد الأفريقي
* بعد ملابسات امر القبض : هلال الفاشر ببريء ساحة مدرب السلاطين
* "الحوهرة" تصطاد مدربة النهضة بعد فوزها على الشرطة .. سلمى الماجدي : ردي على مورينهو جاء من داخل الميدان

==========

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

* عالِم النجوم تنفرد لوحدها : الكاف يصنف الهلال ضمن صفوة أفريقيا
* الأزرق يلعب مباشرة في المرحلة المؤهلة لمجموعات الأبطال .. أو التحول للكونفدرالية
* هلال الملايين يستهدف النقعة (80) عبر بوابة السلاطين
* مفاجآت في كشف مشاطيب المريخ وصرف النظر عن ويلّي
* الآرسنال يهزم الخيالة .. الامير ينسحب من الدوري الممتاز
* مفاجآت في الدوري التأهيلي .. والأهلي والخرطوم الوطني بمدني
* مشاكل في المريخ بسبب قطع الكرة .. ديكور يدخل الخيارات .. وشيخ موكورو أول الموقعين
* شيبولا : العب تحت ضغط وجاهز لتعويض الجماهير
* إصابة نزار والشعلة .. سيد الأتيام و الأولاد اليوم
* حكام متعددي الجنسيات لإدارة اياب نصف نهائي الكونفيدرالية
* إعلام سيكافأ : سيدات السودان لم ينسحبن حتى موعد القرعة
* الهلال يضع اللمسة الاخيرة بالنقعة ويستعد لضرب السلاطين
* هلال مريخ الفاشر غير منقولة تلفزيونياً بقرار مريخي !

===== 




مع اقتراب مبارة القمة بداءت صحيفة عالم النجوم باطلاق المفاجأت بمشاطيب المريخ   ؟ ؟ 

هستريا ليس الا  . . 

بكرة ح  نطالع فى صحف الجلافيط ( الهلال يقترب من نجم المريخ فلان الفلانى )  . .

استايل ثابت للجلافيط فى مواجهة اى فريق غير موالى  . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*كنا نتمنى ان يقف مجلس المريخ مع الامير البحراوى ويعلن الانسحاب من الممتاز  . .

دورى تنعدم فيه العدالة والمنافسة الشريفة .. فلماذا السكات يامجلس المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور جدا الحبيب منعم وكسلاااااوى على الاخبار
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رأي في الكورة
وليد الفاضل ودامين
لاجديد من تسيير المريخ

مخرجات ضعيفه تصل مرحلة الضحك على الدقون هي التى خرج بها اجتماع أعضاء بص الوالي وكالعادة لم يحضر السواق آسف أقصد الرئيس ونائبه وحامل التفويض الذي عرف (الكمين) وهو خروج الاجتماع بقرار تعيين مدير كرة جديد لذا فضل التوارى وتأييد مدلل لرئاسة بعثة نيالا مع مرافقة فريق الكرة والجميع يعلم ماذا يريد من وراء السفر و هو التدخل في التشكيلة وإعطاء الأوامر لكل من تحته إداريا
ماتبقى للمريخ خمس أربع منها في الدورى المنهار وخامسه في كأس السودان والسادسه لوقدر وتاهل للنهائى نتمنى أن ينتهي بسلام لأن موسم 2016جاء وبالا على الأحمر بالرغم البدايات الرائعه إبان تسييرية ونسي المريخ يحتاج لجهد جبار حتى يخرج من هذا الكبوة التى المت به على عهد نائب الرئيس الذى أخذ المعلوم بالخمسات ومازال يواصل عمله كالمعتاد بلاخجل أنها المهانه والاستهانة بناد كبير كالمريخ لم نسمع من باقي كومبارس اللجنه أي قرار عن كارثة هلال الأبيض التى كلما تذكرتها اعادة لي شريطة الأهداف أمام عينيي وجاءتنى (العبره) المريخ يصل لهذه الدرجة ومازال ابوشيبه يكتب عن مخطط تحكيمي وآخر يكتب عن ظلم ابراهومه ومساعد الرئيس للاعلام يكتب بشكل واضح عن مجموعة منتقاة من العدد الحالي 28شخص من أجل تلميعهم لكي يعزفون ويغنون على وتر تعيينهم لستة أشهر أخرى ليواصلوا مخططهم اللئيم لتحويل نادي المريخ لنادى الألماني أو للزمالك المصرى ناد للصفوة فقط
من يشاهد دورى جميل السعودي يجد المتعه والأداء الراقي من كل الفرق ووضوح اختيار نجوم احتراف بشكل مميز فمثلا الاتحاد الاتى نادي انهار قبل ثلاثه مواسم جراء شطب سبعه من عواجيزه والاستعانة بالشباب من اللاولمبي وبالفعل أثبتوا وجودهم رغم الإخفاقات إلا أنه يسير هذا الموسم بصورة مميزه مع وجود محترفيين على وزن التونسي العكايشى والسوبر المصرى جمال كهربه متصدر هدافي البطوله انديه تعرف كيف تخرج من ازماتها ولها جمهور يعرف كيف يؤدي دوره ولايسمع للإعلام المضلل والهدام كما يحدث عندنا في السودان يشطب أفضل نجوم الاحتراف من اعمدتهم ويسجلوا الأسوء أيضا من اعمدتهم وهي إشارة لضعف الإداريين في البلاد
هل يعقل أن يكون فريق كبير مثل الزعيم بلارئيس وبلا مدير كرة لايحدث هذا إلا في المريخ فوضى ضاربه كل مفاصل النادى الكبير.
قبل الختام
*من يساندون النائب في كل أفعاله لايحبون المريخ بل اول همهم إرضاء الرجل
*مطاردة عنيفة من النمور الشنداويه للمركز الثالث ومن ثم الثاني وهي نقطه دفع قويه لنجوم الفرقه الحمراء
*صحيفة النادي آخر اهتمامات المجلس الحالي (أستاذ إسماعيل حسن) اكيد خارج الاهتمام يااستاذنا لأن النائب ومساعد الرئيس للإعلام لايردان ظهورها منافسا لهم رغم ضعفها الظاهر للعيان
*دوريات الخليج تتطور ونحن نعود للوراء بسرعة الصاروخ
*النسور على وشك الهبوط والدفاع الجيش الدمازين متحفزا للصعود ومدرب الشرطه القضارف محمد الطيب مورينهو حملت الأنباء بأنه طريح الفراش بمستشفى القضارف بعد اعتداء الجماهير ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمه
*ملف التسجيلات شايك وصعب لكن أشك بأن هاي الألماني سيكون هو من يختار نجومه الجدد فى ظل التدخلات الاداريه الحاليه
*صحيفة الزعيم تسير على نهج الأسياد تدافع عن الكيان بشكل متهور نقول من الحب ماقتل
*بالمحبة نلتقى وبالمريخ نرتقي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*# المريخ يواصل تدريباته بسلاح المهندسين ويغادر لنيالا يوم السبت القادم استعداداً لمواجهة مريخ نيالا عصر الأحد بإذن الله.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي ” تؤكد المحترف المرشح للمريخ  ” روبيرت ” لا يلعب بالدرجة الممتازة والأولى!


ديربي سبورت   :  غانا

” ديربي سبورت ” تنصح وتوضح أن المحترف الغاني ” روبيرت”  الذي يجري   حاليا اختبارات مع فريق المريخ من أجل ضمه  للكشوفات الحمراء في فترة  التسجيلات الشتوية في نوفمبر المقبل  ،   لا يلعب  لنادي ” افيان سبور  الغاني ”  ، و تحصلت  “ديربي ” علي نسخة من الأندية التي تنشط بالدوري  الممتاز  الغاني  وللأسف  خلت القائمة من أسم ” افيان سبور ”  ، وبحث في  الأندية التي تلعب ب” دوري الدرجة الأولي الغاني ”  الذي  توجد به ثلاث  مناطق وتضم كل منطقة “ست عشر ” فريقا لم تحصل ” ديربي ” على نادي يحمل أسم ”  افيان سبور الغاني ” .

يذكر  أن ” روبيرت ” حضر  للخرطوم برفقة وكيل اللاعبين ” أحمد عبد الكريم ”   بترشيح من محترف المريخ الحالي ” كوفي فرانسيس ”  وتناقلت مواقع التواصل  المختلفة والصحف التي صدرت صباح اليوم تألق اللاعب في الأختبارات ، وأعرب  كوفي في تغريدة على صفحته بالفيس بوك عن سعادته بتواجد مواطنه ”  روبيرت ”   برفقته إلى جانب اوكراه في المريخ .
وفي العام الماضي قام ”  كوفي ” بتزكية مواطنه ” كريم الحسن ” الذي لم يحالفه جانب التوفيق في الديار الحمراء .

مع العلم أن الدوري الغاني آخر مباراة لعبت فيه   كانت بتاريخ 18/9 أي  قبل خمس أيام .

م€ٹ ديربي سبورت م€‹واستجلاء للحقيقة وايمانا منها  بأهمية ملف  المحترفين ،  بحثت في ملف  ” روبيرت ” ولم تجد معلومات تؤكد  صحة وجود اللاعب بكشف ”  افيان سبور العاجي ” وتحذر رؤساء الأندية الرياضية  عامة واعضاء مجالس  الادارات من خطورة الوقوع في تسجيلات السماسرة والمنتفعين وتتمنى لكل  الأندية السودانية  التوفيق في اختيار الأجانب بحيث يكونوا  اضافة للفرق  واضافة للدوري الممتاز وتطوير للكرة السودانية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاس السودان على مر السنين

    الكاتب محمد سعيد 

كأس  السودان يديرها الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وهو من اعرق الاتحادات  الأفريقية، إذ يعتبر الاتحاد السودانى هو أول من نادى لتأسيس الأتحاد  الافريقى لكرة القدم في 22 فبراير 1957 واقام أولى دوراته في الخرطوم في  نفس العام.
نظام البطولة
تلعب فرق الولايات مباريات تمهيدية ويتاهل  ستة عشر فريقا لملاقاة اندية الدوري الممتاز وتكون باقي المباريات بنظام  الذهاب والأياب الا الربع النهائي والنصف النهائي وأيضا النهائي.

سجل الأبطال

    1962 : المريخ

    1970 : المريخ

    1971 : المريخ

    1972 : المريخ

    1974 : المريخ

    1977 : الهلال

    1978 : النيل

    1981 : حي العرب

    1982 : أهلي ود مدني

    1983 : المريخ

    1984 : المريخ

    1985 : المريخ

    1986 : المريخ



    1987 : الموردة

    1988 : المريخ

    1989 : الموردة

    1990 : اتحاد ود مدني

    1991 : المريخ

    1993 : المريخ

    1994 : المريخ

    1995 : الموردة

    1996 : المريخ

    1997 : الموردة

    1998 : الهلال

    2000 : الهلال

    2001 : المريخ



    2002 : الهلال

    2004 : الهلال

    2005 : المريخ

    2006 : المريخ

    2007 : المريخ

    2008 : المريخ

    2009 : الهلال

    2010 : المريخ

    2012 : المريخ

    2013 : المريخ

    2014 : المريخ

    2015 : المريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تميز المريخ وتفرده وذلك للأسباب الآتية

    الكاتب محمد سعيد تاريخ اï»¹ضافة 2016-09-23 

      0صدرت صحيفة المريخ في عام 1965 م كأول صحيفة رياضية متخصصة تصدر عن نادي المريخ

    فاز في أول مباراة ديربي اقيمت في العام 1934 م بهدفين مقابل هدف للهلال (أحرز هدفي المريخ لاعبه الزين الشفيع).

    فاز بأول بطولة نظمت (كأس البلدية) 1934 م بعد أن تغلب على بري بهدف (عوض أبوزيد) في المباراة الختامية.

    أول نادي سوداني ينشئ نادي واستاد وذلك عام 1962 م.

    أول نادي سوداني يحقق بطولات إقليمية وقارية : سيكافا عامي 1986 و1994 م وكأس الكؤوس الأفريقية عام 1989 م

    حقق المريخ بطولة الدوري دون هزيمة أو تعادل موسم 1971-1972 م وفوزه بها مرة أخرى دون هزيمة وتعادل واحد موسم 72/1973 م وهو ما وصفته مجلة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا نيوز) بأنه إعجاز لا يتكرر إلا نادرا.

    فاز على نده التقليدي الهلال ثمانية مرات على التوالي (ديربي ام درمان) وهذا الإنجاز لم يتكرر حتى الآن.

.

    فاز بأول مباراة ديربي تقام خارج الخرطوم (جوبا).

    أكثر فريق حصد للبطولات المحلية (كأس السودان – بطولة الدوري المحلي).

    الهلال (الند التقليدي للمريخ)، لم يحرز أي هدف في مرمي المريخ خلال 19 عاماً علي التوالي في مسابقة كأس السودان إلا عن طريق ضربات الترجيح ما يعد إععجازاً في عالم كرة القدم.

    حصد معظم كؤوس المناسبات التاريخية.

    أول نادي سوداني يصدر صحيفة رياضية يومية وذلك عام 1964 م.

    أول نادي سوداني يدخل المناشط الأخرى بغير كرة القدم (السلة – الطائرة –الملاكمة).

    أول نادي سوداني ينشئ موقع على الإنترنت.

    نال فضية البطولة الكونفدرالية 2007.

    فاز بكأس السودان مرتان من دون أن يدخل مرماه هدف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن تقرع الاجراس ؟
حسن محمد حمد
[دخاخين] قوون ..بين الكادر ..والناشر! 

â–  واضح جدا ..في زمان كهذا..ان عقد بعض الاشخاص الذاتية ..تبلورت ..لتصبح اشكالية اخلاقية ..تصدر الاذي والترصد والاستهداف ..لكيان في ثقل مريخ السودان ...

â–  نعم ..نحن..في زمان كئيب ..تئن فيه مفاصل التربية ..والخلق القويم ..وقيم اولاد الناس والقبايل ..تحت وطئة عقد اوديبية ..متجذرة في احشاء تواريخ بعض الذين لا اخلاق لهم ..ولا عاصم ..ولا حياء .. وتدفع اسر كلها نبل وقيم وتربية فاتورة امراض هؤلاء ..الباهظة ..كاملة ..

â–  تري ما الذي يريده ..الصحفي خالد عزالدين هارون ..من المريخ ..؟
لماذا يستهدف رئيس المريخ .. بهذه الكيفية التي تجهض كل اعراف الصحافة في كل الدنيا ..؟
من هو خالد وما وزنه ..طالما انه يسعي لايذاء المريخ ومنسوبيه ..باسلحة غير مشروعة ..وتربص لا تسوغه رسالية المهنة التي يتسلل عبر الكارنيه الذي تكفله له ..ليبث اكاذيبه ..و مزاعم مرضية لا تبارح طور اماني نفسه التي تحتاج الي الهداية والرعاية العاجلة ..

â–  من هو خالد عزالدين هارون ...؟؟
ما وزن خالد ..ما قيمته ..ما مقامه ..
ماذا يساوي ..مقارنة بالكيان الذي يستهدفه باكاذيبه ..وبهتانه .. وزيف ادعاءات دواخله القاتمة ..؟؟

â–  اليس هو خالد عزالدين ..ذاته الذي ذاع صيته مع انفجار جناية الفساد الكروية التي اشتهرت باسم قابيتو واللغة البرتغالية .. والقاصر اليمني الصلوي ..؟؟تلك الغضيحة التي يحتاج الوطن كله لمعرفة القبر الذي دفنت فيه ..وكيف تم (الدفن) ..قبل ام بعد الصلاة ..وهل تم (الحفر) لها ..و(الدفن).. بالدولار ..ام بالجنيه ..ام لوجه الله .. والشركاء ..والاجراء ..و(القابضون)..!!

â–  نعرف خالد جيدا ..ونعرف ايضا ضعف حيلته ..امام ذات اسلحته القذرة ..التي يستخدمها في اشباع غرائزه في كره المريخ ..لان خالد الذي طالما عمل (اضان الحامل طرشاء)..في حرب رفاقه في (الاسياد) المهلكة علي مخدمه الاخ طه علي البشير..اشطر مدير تجارة (دخان) مسلم ...بحسب معرفتي المتواضعة .. يجهل قدرة صقور اعلام المريخ علي قهر اعلام الرايخ في سطوة عهد الفوهرر هتلر بكل سهولة ..وبدون تجن ..او اكاذيب .. او زيف ..

â–  خالد الذي قادته عقده الفتاكة ..ضد المريخ ..قبل اسابيع قليلة ..الي تزوير وتحريف حوار مع نجم المريخ السابق ..بدرالدين قلق .. ليشبع غريزة كرهه الذاتي الاسود ..غير عابئا بالخلق القويم ..وقيم الصدق ..وشرف المهنة الرسالية ..عير مهتما بتدمير مستقبل قلق في التدريب ولقمته واسرته مع المريخ .. لعلم خالد ان هذه جناية نشر كاملة الاركان ..اعمته عقده الخاصة عنها ..
â–  خالد عزالدين ..الذي اختفي ..امام دوي طلقات مدافع (الاسياد)..واخفي انفه عن رائحة شياط لحم مخدمه طه البشير المشوي علي لهب ..رصاص صحيفة الكاردينال ..نجد له الف عذر ..لانه خرج مثخن بالجراح ..دائما من كل مواجهة مع هؤلاء الذين يعرفون دوسيهات رفاق البيت الازرق جيدا ..وبالتفاصيل ..

â–  واضح ان خالد استمرأ..تحريف وتشوبه سجل المريخ ومنسوبيه ..لان المجلس سكت له ..عن افظع كذبة تكفي لجعله عبرة لمرضي عقد الكراهية ..خالد روج عبر (عالم النجوم)..لرشوة المريخ لحكم ديربي افريقي ..مفتريا قصة (الديكلاريشن) ..تسجيل العملة التي دخل بها ..مقارنة بالتي خرج بها ..تلك الفرية السوداء التي يجب علي مجلس المريخ رفعها الي القضاء الان فورا ..لكي ينال خالد واشباهه جزاء ما كسبت نفسه ويداه ..نكالا ..و..قصاصا عادلا..

â–  ما اسهل الاستهداف ..والترصد ..يا خالد يا ابن عزالدين هارون ..ما اسهل صياغة اي خبر بقصد تشويه او اساءة .. او تقليل شان اي شخص او جهة او كيان .. وبالحق ..والحقائق المثبتة بالوثائق .. وليس الاراجيف ..والبهتان الآثم ..
â– غدا ..موعدنا ..بحول الله ..

آخر الاجراس
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
لهذا .. جدع قصير انفه
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

â–  طبيعي جدا ..ان تتخصص الاصدارات التي يمتلكها ..اشطر مدير لمصانع (الدخان).. وليس الادوية ..او المسك ..او السجادات ..في استهداف المريخ .. ومقدراته ورموزه ..مستغلة كل انواع الاسلحة ..القذرة ..الممنوعة ..والمحرمة ..وعلي رأسها الاكاذيب التي يبرع فيها (الكادر)..وييسعد بها (الناشر)...

â–  اجد للاخ طه البشير ..العذر كله في مواجده المتأججة وحنقه الخاص علي الاحمر المهيب ..

â– فالاحمر ..الجلاد ..هو الذي بخر كل احلام الرجل في تقلد سدة الرئاسة الزرقاء ..وقلده عوضا عنه لقب ..اطلقه عليه اعلام الهلال ..وهو ..(الكج) ..لانه كما قالوا لم يتغلب علي المريخ مطلقا ..

â–  والمريخ ..يتحمل ايضا ..بحسب طه .. مسؤولية سقوط ناشر قوون المدوي في انتخابات البرلمان ..الماضية ..اذ اصر المريخاب علي تاكيد اغلبيتهم في هذا البلد ..فبعد ان فوزوا جمال الوالي ..وقوش .. ومصطفي اسماعيل ..ومعتصم جعفر ..واسامة عطا المنان ..لم يترددوا في اسقاط حكيم الهلال ..في عقر داره هناك في العفاض ..ولذا اكثر من طبيعي ان يحدث هذا ..واكثر منه من قوون ..ومن الكابتن ..ومن نجوم الرياضة وكل الاصدارات التي تؤول ملكيتها ..لمدير مصانع حجار للسجاير..طه البشير ..

â–  لكن ..المريخ ليس حملا ..
المريخ لحمه مر ...مر ...مر ...يا طه البشير..

â–  صحيح ..ان السكوت ..والصبر ..وممارسة ضبط النفس ..والتمسك بالخلق القويم ..والترفع ..قد يجعلنا في مظهر ضعف ..لدي الجاهل ..

â–  لكن ..
اذا رايت نيوب الليث بارزة.. فلا تظنن ان الليث يبتسم ..
فهل تسمعانني ايها (الكادر) ..ويا سيدي (الناشر.)..؟؟

جرس خاص
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
â–  قلنا ..ان المريخ يعود ..بهدوء ..تحفه وتحميه قلوب وافئدة .. الخلص ..الميامين ..من قادته ..وشعبه ..
â–  ها هم ملوك المدرجات ..فدائيو تنظيم مريخاب اوفياء ..رفاق العالمي ابوصالح وانيس..و فتحي درار ..والنعيم حمد..وخالد الشيخ ..وسامي بابكر الزنزوني ..وبدرالدين .. وعميري وعمران..ابوسارة ..وسعادتو فخري ..وشريف..وخالد ..وابوشهد..وسعاد ..و..و..بقية الاوفياء ..يطلقون مبادرة .. قدامك ..و ..وراك ..ما بتمشي براك ..يا مريخنا ..
â–  لله دركم ..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺑﻮﺿﻮﺡ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ 
ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ
ﻇﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺸﺮﻑ ..

* ﻫﻞ ﻳﺴﺘﻐﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺃﻣﻮﺍﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻟﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺿﺪﻫﺎ ؟
*  ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺷﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﺑﺘﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻛﻞ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺩﻭﺭﻳﺔ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﻻﻳﺎﺕ، ﺛﻢ ﻳﺄﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ  ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺭﻏﺒﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺩﻋﻢ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺰﻭﺭﻫﺎ . ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ، ﺃﻥ ﻳﺪﻋﻢ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ  ﺍﻷﻋﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺃﻣﺮ ﺟﻴﺪ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﻭﻳﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻏﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻓﻊ ﻋﺠﻠﺔ  ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻤﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻼﺩ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻘﻨﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺘﺴﺎﺀﻝ ﻋﻦ ﺩﻭﺍﻋﻲ ﺍﺭﺗﺒﺎﻁ ﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ  ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻳﺔ .
* ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻣﻮﻗﻒ ﺃﻭ  ﺗﺤﺬﻳﺮ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺒﻂ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ  ﻟﻸﺳﻒ ﺍﻟﺸﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺷﻬﻮﺩﺍً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻄﺖ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻣﻊ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﻤﻨﺰﻝ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ، ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺗﻼﻋﺒﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ ‏( 55  ‏) ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ، ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻣﺎﺭﺳﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺖ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻴﺢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎ  ﺣﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻭﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ، ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺴﻤﻊ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ‏( ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﺣﻖ ‏) ﺿﺪ  ﺳﻠﻮﻙ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ .
* ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺿﺢ ﺃﺍﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﺘﺄﺛﺮ ﺑﺸﺪﺓ ﺑﻤﻮﻳﺲ  ﻛﺎﺗﻮﻣﺒﻲ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻐﻮﻟﻲ، ﻭﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻻ ﻳﻘﺘﺼﺮ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻋﻠﻰ ‏( ﺍﻟﻜﺴﻜﺘﺔ  ‏) ﻭﺳﻠﻮﻙ ‏( ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻭﺑﻮﻱ ‏) ، ﺑﻞ ﻳﺘﻌﺪﺍﻩ ﻟﻼﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﻻ ﺗﺤﺮﺯﻫﺎ  ﺍﻷﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﻭﺣﺪﻫﺎ ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺒﺬﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ .
* ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺗﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻄﻠﻖ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺻﺮﺍﺣﺔ ‏( ﻣﻘﺰﺯﺓ ‏) ، ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﻓﺄﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺮﻭﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ،  ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺬﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﻤﻮﺟﺒﻬﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ، ﻭﺍﻻﻋﺘﺮﺍﺽ ‏(  ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺐ ‏) ﻣﻦ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻊ ﺃﻟﻮﻙ ﺃﻛﻴﺞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻣﻮﺳﻤﺎً  ﻛﺎﻣﻼً ﻣﻊ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭﻩ ‏( ﻭﻃﻨﻴﺎً ‏) ، ﺛﻢ ﻓﺮﺽ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ  ﻣﻌﻪ ‏( ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﺎً ‏) . ﺛﻢ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻢ ﺗﻔﺼﻴﻠﻬﺎ ﺑﻤﻘﺎﺱ ‏(  ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ‏) ، ﻭﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﻓﻀﻴﺤﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺃﻭ ‏( ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻗﻴﺖ ‏) ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﺍﻷﻛﺒﺮ  ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﺴﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺸﺮﻑ ﺑﻠﻘﺒﻬﺎ ﺃﻱ ﻧﺎﺩ ﺇﻻ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ  ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ .
ﺗﻮﺿﻴﺤﺎﺕ ..
* ﺃﺑﺪﻯ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ، ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ  ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰﻳﺔ، ﺩﻫﺸﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻟﻠﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ، ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ  ﻳﺤﻤّﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ، ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍً ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ  ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻻ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻀﻌﻮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ  ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ . ﻭﺗﺎﺑﻊ : ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺧﻄﺎﺋﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﻻﻋﺘﺮﺍﻑ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺑﺪﻻً ﻣﻦ  ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺗﻀﻠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻔﻮﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺳﺒﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ .
*  ﻛﻼﻣﻚ ﺻﺎﺡ ﻳﺎ ﺻﻼﺡ، ﺩﻭﺭﻳﻨﺎ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ، ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻗﻴﺎﻓﺔ ﻭﺁﺧﺮ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺁﺧﺮ  ﻋﺪﺍﻟﺔ، ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻫﻲ ﺗﺸﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻭﺃﺩﺍﺀﻫﻢ، ﻭﻣﺎ ﺃﻥ  ﺗﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺇﻻ ﻭﻳﺘﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺗﺤﻴﺘﻬﻢ، ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺃﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺼﺎﻓﺤﺔ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺪﺧﻠﻮﺍ ﻟﺤﻤﺎﻳﺘﻬﻢ .
* ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻳﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﺧﺎﻃﺒﻬﺎ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﻪ ‏( ﺍﻟﻐﺒﺎﺀ ‏) ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺇﺩﺭﺍﻙ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺪﻭﺭ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ  ﻟﺠﻨﺘﻪ ﻗﺪ ﺍﻧﻜﺸﻒ ﺑﻮﺿﻮﺡ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺑﺎﺕ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺷﻴﺌﺎ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﺤﺮﻙ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ‏(  ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻣﺔ ‏) ﻓﻲ ﺳﺒﻴﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﻘﻮﻗﻬﺎ، ﻋﺒﺮ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺣﻤﻠﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻋﺮﻳﻀﺔ ﻣﻦ  ﺃﺟﻞ ‏( ﻛﻨﺲ ‏) ﺁﺛﺎﺭ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﻠﺔ .
* ﻓﻀﻴﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻮﺃﻝ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ  ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻷﺗﻴﺎﻡ ﻭﻫﻼﻝ ﺃﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻭﺣﺪﻫﺎ ﺗﻜﻔﻲ ﺩﻟﻴﻼً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ  ﺻﻼﺡ ﻓﻘﺪﺕ ‏( ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺩ ‏) ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﺃﻫﻢ ﺷﺮﻭﻁ ﻟﺠﺎﻥ ‏( ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ‏) ﻭﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻈﺮ  ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ‏( ﻭﺗﺤﺖ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺃﻟﻒ ﺧﻂ ‏) ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﻣﻨﺤﺎﺯﺓ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ  .
* ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ، ﺍﻟﺴﺮ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰﻳﺔ ﻓﺠﺮ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ  ﻳﺸﻌﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻋﺪﺓ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﻴﻞ، ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺃﻛﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻟﻢ  ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻮﺃﻝ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻓﻌﻠﻪ ﺑﻤﺪﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﺻﻔﺎً ﺃﺧﻄﺎﺀﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ  ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺎﺩﻳﺔ .
* ﺃﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻮﺃﻝ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮﺓ ﻋﺎﺩﻳﺔ، ﻋﺎﺩﻳﺔ .!!! ﺃﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻘﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺗﻌﺠﺐ .
*  ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﺨﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ  ﺗﻤﺎﺭﺱ ﺻﻤﺖ ‏( ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻮﺭ ‏) ﻭﺗﺘﻔﺮﺝ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ  ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺗﻔﺴﻴﺮﺍً ﻟﻤﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺃﻥ ﻗﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﻳﺒﺬﻟﻮﻥ ‏( ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ ‏)  ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺿﻤﺎﻥ ﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الجيلي يهز شباك الهلال ويوقف إنجاز مكسيم في عشر مباريات

نجح  محمد الجيلي عبد الخير لاعب وسط مريخ الفاشر في إيقاف إنجاز حارس الهلال  الكاميروني مكسيم الذي حافظ على شباكه نظيفة في عشر مباريات متتالية في  الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ليعود محمد الجيلي محمد الخير ويوقف  إنجاز الحارس الكاميروني بتسجيل الهدف الأول لمريخ الفاشر في مرمى الهلال  في المباراة الجارية حالياً بملعب النقعة بالفاشر ضمن الجولة 32 لمسابقة  الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هذا رايي !
بدرالدين الفاتح
هل سحب الوالى بطارية المجلس!!!

*الارهاصات التى سبقت اجتماع المجلس الاخير كانت تنبئ بعدد من القرارات التصحيحيه (الهامه )لكن كالعاده لم تهطل سحب المجلس بالوعد واكتفت بالرعود والبرق ووسبحت مع الريح كما سبحت العديد من القرارات القوية التى كنا ننتظرها.
*كنا ننتظر قرارات التصحيحيه تساهم فى معالجة الوضع المتردئ داخل الفريق وتعطى بارقة امل قبل مواجهات الاحمر الانتحاريه القادمه .
*القرارات التصحيحيه كانت ستخفف على المجلس حمل الاخفاقات الكثيرة والنتائج المخيبة التى تسبب فيها رئيس القطاع الرياضى بسوء ادارته وافتعاله للازمات مع الجهاز الفنى واللاعبين لكن خاب ظننا .
*نتائج الاجتماع الاخير تضع المجلس فى مرتبة واحده مع رئيس القطاع الرياضى وتجعله شريكا رئيسيا فى اى اخفاق يحدث فى المباريات القادمه لانه يملك القلم ولم يحركه ..وسكت على سياسات رئيس القطاع الفاشله وعجز عن اصلاح ادارة الكرة .
*المرحلة القادمة بالغة الحساسية فالمريخ مواجه بمباريات جماهيرية تؤثر بشكل كبير على مستقبله الادارى والفنى وكنا نتوقع ان يرتقى المجلس قليلا ويتفاعل مع نبض الجماهير ويتخذ حزمة من القرارات التى تحفظ استقرار الفريق وتجعله مهيأ للمباريات القادمه .
*نلوم المجلس لان به اسماء احدثت تحولا فى تاريخ المريخ ولن يعجزها اصلاح الوضع المغلوط.. كما لاتنقصها الشجاعة لتصحيح الاخطاء الكبيرة فى القطاع الرياضى التى كلفت المريخ بطولة الممتاز وقد تعرضه لخسارة الكاس والديربى .
*القطاع بشكله الراهن وبالطريقة الاقصائية التى يديره بها عبدالصمد سيدخل المريخ فى نفق مظلم .
*المريخ فى عهد القطاع الحالى خسر ثلاث مرات وتعادل مرتين وهذا فشل تاريخى ..اذ لم يسبق ان خسر المريخ هذا العدد الكبير من النقاط فى دورة واحده .
*وفى العهد الحالى توسعت الشقه بين المريخ والهلال حتى وصلت اثنتى عشر نقطة وقد تزيد وهذا ايضا فارق تاريخى .
*والفارق الكبير من النقاط حاليا هو الاسوأ فى تاريخ المريخ لانه وضع المريخ ضمن الاندية التى تقاتل من اجل المركز الثانى وتسعى للتمثيل الافريقى .
*فى العام (2003) كان الفارق (18) نقطة ومع ذلك وقفت الجماهير مع المجلس والوالى لانها احست ان المجلس مجتهد وان البعض يحاول تدمير المريخ .
*حاليا الوضع مختلف تماما فكل شئ متوفر ولايمكن ان نقول ان المجلس مقصر فى النواحى المادية لان جمال تكفل بها تماما بمساعدة بعض اعضاء المجلس .
*لكن على المستوى الادارى والتنفيذى وادارة الفريق فهنالك قصور كبير وخلافات وازمات ساهمت بشكل كبير فى تراجع الفريق .
*والازمات جميعها فى شخص واحد هو عبدالصمد وفى قطاعه الذى لايعرف الهدوء ابدا .
*ورغم كل هذه الازمات فان العمل الاساسى للقكطاع يتم ترقيعه بواسطة بعض اعضاء المجلس .
*اخطاء القطاع المتكررة مع اللاعبين تتم معالجتها من خارج القطاع بتوصيات مباشرة من جمال .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
معركة المركز الثاني !

تقلصت حظوظ المريخ فى الدورى الممتاز واصبحت فرصته فى المنافسة على المشاركة فى دورى الابطال فى نسخته القادمة تنحصر فى الانفراد بالمركز الثانى .
يواجه المريخ حتى الان منافسة شرسة من اقرب مطارديه هلال الابيض واهلي شندى والخرطوم الوطنى بالترتيب مع اقتراب اسدال الستار على المسابقة حيث لم يتبقي للمريخ سوى اربعة مباريات مع مريخ نيالا واهلي مدنى واهلي شندى فضلا عن مباراة القمة التى ستجمعه مع الهلال باستاد الخرطوم ,, وعلي ذكر استاد الخرطوم اعتقد ان ادارة المريخ قد اتخذت القرار السليم بتحويل لقاء القمة الى شيخ الملاعب السودانية لان فى ذلك ضمان اكيد لسلامة استاد المريخ من العبث الذى ظلت تمارسه بعض جماهير الهلال فى تكسير واتلاف الكراسي دون ان تجد العقوبات الرادعة من الاتحاد العام او حتى تقديم التعويض المالي للمريخ مما اضطر مجلس ادارة الزعيم فى وقت سابق الى تحمل تكلفة اصلاح الكراسي ومعالجة اثار الضرر الكبير الذى لحق بالاستاد ,, بالتاكيد ان نقل مباراة القمة الى خارج استاد المريخ حتى لو كان الاستاد سليما ولايحتاج لاى صيانة سيكون خصما على حقوق المريخ من الناحيتين المالية والمعنوية الا ان ذلك يهون امام اى عمل تخريبي منظم ومتعمد يستهدف الاستاد وملحقاته الاخرى كما حدث قبل ثلاث مواسم تقريبا .
المحافظة على المركز الثانى ليست بالامر السهل وتحتاج من الكابتن فاروق جبره بذل مجهود كبير بدءا من مباراته القادمة فى نيالا وانتهاءا بمباراة القمة ,, فكل الاندية التى لديها طموحات وتطلعات للتمثيل الخارجي تتربص بالمريخ وتسعي جاهدة لتعطيله وحرمانه من المركز الثاني سواء داخل الملعب او من خلف الكواليس طالما ان رئيس لجنة التحكيم اخونا صلاح احمد محمد صالح قد دخل على خط المنافسة واصبح خصما ضد المريخ يصرح نهارا جهارا مدافعا عن الهلال ونتائجه الحالية فى الدورى بذات اللغة التى تحدث بها الكابتن فوزي المرضي قبل يومين تقريبا مدافعا عن فوز فريقه الاخير,, فقد نسي او ربما تناسي رئيس لجنة التحكيم انه ليس عضوا فى مجلس ادارة نادى الهلال وانما فى موقع حساس يفترض فيه الصمت وعدم الدخول كطرف فى المعارك التى تدور دائما بين اعلام المريخ والهلال فى هذا التوقيت من عمر مسابقة الدورى الممتاز ,, عموما التحكيم الهزيل لن يكون بعيدا عن مباريات المريخ ولكن يبقي الاهم من لاعبي المريخ ومدربهم ان يردوا كيد الكايدين بالروح القتالية والاداء الجاد وتقدير المسؤولية داخل الملعب فاى تفريط يعنى تراجع المريخ الى المركز الثالث وهو مالاتقبله جماهير المريخ بعدما تجاوزت عن اخطاء المباريات السابقة وتصالحت مع اللاعبين والادارة عقب خسارة المريخ لفرصته الوحيدة فى الدفاع عن لقبه نتيجة ظروف فنية وادارية .
النتائج الايجابية فى بقية مباريات الفريق بالدورى الممتاز والمحافظة على المركز الثاني سيفتح الطريق امام اللاعبين فى كاس السودان من اجل المحافظة على اللقب ومن ثم الدخول لمباريات البطولة العربية بشهية مفتوحة ولياقة بدنية وذهنية عالية جدا ,, فالمطلوب ان يرافق هذا العمل الفنى جهد ادارى كبير سواء من القطاع الرياضى او حتى من لجنة التسيير عامة بتجاوز ( التفاصيل الصغيرة ) التى اهدرت زمن المريخ ,, فاذا نجح القطاع الرياضى فى الاتفاق على مرشح لمدير الكرة فى الوقت الحالي فان ذلك يبقي خير وبركه اما اذا تواصل العناد والمكابرة والخلافات الشخصية حول اختيار الشخص المناسب لهذا المنصب الحساس فمن مصلحة المريخ ان تتجاوز لجنة التسيير هذا الملف واغلاقه بالضبة والمفتاح رغم اهميته والاكتفاء بتكليف الاخ حاتم عبد الغفار كمشرف على الفريق مع منحه صلاحيات محددة حتى يستطيع ان يؤدى عمله بيسر وسهوله دون تعقيدات او حتى صدام مع رئيس القطاع الرياضى ,, مرة اخرى نعيد ونكرر بان المريخ امام معركة ليست سهلة تحتاج لتضافر كل الجهود حتى ينهى الفريق الدورى الممتاز وهو فى مركز يؤهله للمشاركة فى دورى الابطال ويحفزه لكاس السودان والبطولة العربية ,, وجمعه مباركه على الجميع .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رذاذ الحروف
احمد محمد احمد
أسوأ مواسم المريخ!

*يؤسفني القول أن المريخ لايوجد به صاح واحد هذا الموسم، باستثناء بعض الاجتهادات الفردية التي لم تكن ذات قيمة كبيرة ومؤثرة على مسيرة النادي الكبير..!!
*هزائم مريرة تعرض لها الفريق، وخسارة فادحة للقب الدوري الممتاز قبل نهاية الجولة، مع هزيمة تاريخية امام فريق سنة أولى ممتاز بخماسية غير مسبوقة...!
*والأسوا من ذلك أن المريخاب لاول مرة، يفكرون في كيفية الفوز بالوصافة، ويخشون على فريقهم من فقدان هذا المركز الذي لايليق به نهائيا.
*ايضا فشل زريع في كل الملفات الادارية، ملف شيبوب، وملف الوك الذي ظل بعيدا عن الكشوفات في النصف الاول من الموسم وبعدها تم التعاقد معه في خانة لاعب اجنبي مع أنه سوداني كامل الدسم..!
*حتي تعيين مدير كرة، بالمجان، وهي اسهل خطوة يمكن أن يقدم عليها اي ناد في السودان، لكثرة من يتنافسون على المنصب وتوفر الخيارات، لكن قرار المريخ فشل عبر مجلسين، مجلس ونسي ومن بعده بص الوالي...!في تعيين مدير كرة، حتي أوشك الموسم على النهاية.
*ومن الاخفاقات غياب تام للانسجام بين الاعضاء، وخلافات ظاهرة وباطنة، ووجود اعضاء بلا مهام ولا تأثير..!
*دكتاتورية مفرطة من نائب الرئيس ورئيس القطاع الرياضي ورئيس المكتب التنفيذي ورئيس كل البعثات، وقرارات فردية اضرت بالكيان واضعفته.
*فشل زريع في ملف التدريب، واختيار 3 مدربين للفريق في موسم واحد، دون أن يقنع واحدا منهم الجماهير، أي انهم فاشلون حتى في الاختيار..!
*الأمر من كل ذلك حالة البرود وميتة القلب التي اصبحت تسيطر على انصار الزعيم، لدرجة تجعلهم يتقبلون الهزائم كأن شيئا لم يكن، وليتها توقفت عند تقبل الهزائم فقط، لانها لو كانت كذلك لقلنا انها روح رياضية ولكن المشكلة أن الجمهور استسلم حتى للظلم الذي يتعرض له ناديه.
*ويكفي أن يصمت الجمهور على استفزازات لجنة التحكيم المستمرة للمريخ بطريقة شجعت صلاح أحمد صالح، ليخرج على الملأ دون خوف ساخرا من المريخ ومتغزلا في الهلال بطريقة غير مباشرة.
*حتى الاعلام بكل صراحة أصبحت مواقفه أقل قوة من السابق، والدليل ايضا صمته على الاساءات وعدم الرد عليها بالطريقة المناسبة.
*كل ذلك يعتبر فشلا محسوبا على المريخ، يجعل موسمه الحالي الأسوأ عبر تاريخه على الاطلاق، حتى ولو أنهى الموسم فائزا بلقب كأس السودان.
*لان ما حدث في الموسم الحالي من جراح لن تضمدها بطولة واحدة..ولقب شبع الزعيم من الفوز به.
*وكمان كملوا الناقصة وتعرضوا للهزيمة من الهلال في ختام الممتاز، لان هذا فقط ما ينقصنا حتى يكتمل الاخفاق من كل الجوانب.
*أن الحقيقة مرة لكن لابد من الاعتراف بها، حتى يعرف اهل المريخ ان ناديهم في خطر وأنه يسير نحو الهاوية.
*واذا لم يتم تدارك الأخطاء وغسل المريخ لاعادة بريقه المفقود اليه، فان الحال لن يصلح.
*والقادم سيكون أسوا من كل ذلك بالتاكيد..!
بقايا مداد
*راهنت على أن مشاريع الشركة الصينية واستثمارها بقيمة 57 مليون دولار في المريخ، مجرد ونسة ومازلت اراهن على ذلك.
*مشكلتنا اننا نصدق كل ما يقال، دون ان نفكر بعقل في الفكرة ولو فعلنا ذلك سنكتشف الحقيقة دائما.
*فهل يعقل أن تستثمر شركة مبلغا يتجاوز ال 800 مليار جنيه في نادي ليس له نشاط غير كرة القدم..وفي بلد تعاني اقتصاديا.
*الشركات الكبرى العالمية لاتجازف بمليون دولار قبل ان تقوم بدراسة جدوى وتحسبها بالدولار وبعد ان تكون على ثقة من استرداد مبلغها في فترة زمنية محددة مع تحقيق الارباح فانها لا تنفذ اي مشروع.
*ولو اجرت الشركة دراسة جدوى، ستعلم أنها اذا صرفت 57 مليون دولار، لن تستردها ولو بعد مائة عام..!
*بأقل الحسابات، صرف المبلغ بالجنيه السوداني يعني اكثر من 800 مليار، ولو نجحت الشركة في استرداد هذا المبلغ فانها اذا ارادت ان تحوله لدولار بعد عدة سنوات ستكون قيمته 10 مليون دولار.
*ياخي ديل لو استثمروا بي 57 الف دولار في السودان، يكونوا ما قصروا خلي 57 مليون..!
*اكبر عملية استثمارية في المريخ، بيع تذاكر المباريات، وعائدها في الموسم قولوا 2 مليار جنيه، يعني 120 الف دولار تقريبا.
*الحلم جميل، والطموح أجمل، لكن العقل نعمة برضو..!
*ومن الأفضل أن يمد المريخاب حبل الاحلام على قدر الامكانات المتاحة، بس شطحة ال 57 مليون دولار دي ما فيها منطق.
*واذا كان المتحدث مجنون فان المستمع يجب أن يكون عاقلا يا مريخاب..!
*العيش في اوهام استثمار الشركة الصينية، يعني أن تنتهي فترة المجلس دون مشروع واحد ناجح..!
*والمشروع الاخر الذي لن يتحقق الا في الاحلام والصحف، مشروع مجلس الشرف الذي يجتهد فيه الأخ عصام الحاج..!
*ونجاح مجلس الشرف لن يزيد عن التزام 20 أو 30 عضوا، في أفضل الاحوال بدفع المساهمة السنوية المحددة بعشرين مليون جنيه.
*اما جمع 400 مريخابي لكي يدفعوا 20 مليون جنيه بعائد سنوي 800 يصل الى 8 مليار جنيه..فهو ايضا حلم جميل ليس اكثر..!
*لا مشروع الشركة الصينية ح ينجح ولا مشروع مجلس الشرف ح ينجح...والله يدينا العمر..!
*أن شاء الله يمدوا عمر المجلس الحالي 10 سنوات، فالنتيجة ستكون واحدة..لا استثمار ولا مجلس شرف ولا يحزنون..!
*ولو حدث اي منهما ساقدم اعتذاري للقراء واتوقف عن الكتابة نهائيا احتراما للقراء.
*من الواضح أن اختيار مجلس المريخ للاخ مدلل رئيسا لبعثة نيالا لم يكن قرارا مرضيا للاخ عبد الصمد الذي احتكر كل البعثات السابقة.
*ولو كان عبد الصمد يريد مواصلة احتكار رئاسة البعثات، على الأقل كان عليه أن يحضر الاجتماع.
*وعبد الصمد حاليا في حكم رئيس المريخ بالانابة نسبة لغياب الاخ جمال الوالي، وعلى الرغم من ذلك، يتهرب من حضور الاجتماعات ربما لانه لايرغب في مواجهة بعض الاعضاء.
*وعدم قبوله لاختيار رئيس غيره لبعثة نيالا، كشفه ما نشيت صحيفة الزعيم بالامس والتي قالت أنه يدعم رئاسة مدلل للبعثة.
*فهل دعمه لرئيس بعثة يستحق أن يكون مانشيتا لصحيفة..؟ المؤكد لا ولكن الواضح أن هذا حدث بطلب منه ولانه مالك الصحيفة فلم يكن هنالك خيار غير كتابة المانشيت الذي يعكس حجم غضبه.
*الطريف أن رئيس القطاع الرياضي أعلن مرافقة البعثة، وليته يتراجع عن هذا القرار لانه لايوجد سبب لسفره، فنحن لانعلم عنه حبا للمريخ يجعله يرافقه في حل وترحاله كمشجع كما لانعرف له دعما ولو بجنيه من خارج المجلس.
*كما ان عبد الصمد، رغم رئاسته للقطاع الرياضي لايحضر لمشاهدة المباريات بالخرطوم وفي الغالب يتابع النتيجة عبر التلفون فقط ..فما هو الجديد الذي يجعله يريد السفر والارهاق ومرافقة البعثة..؟ خلاص يعني من حبك للزعيم..!
*من يتحدث عن الانضباط، يجب أن يكون منضبطا في حضوره للاجتماعات ويجب أن يكون منضطبا في تقديم التقارير الادارية والمالية.
*وهذا موضوع مثير وخطير سنعود له لاحقا!
*اخفاء التقارير المالية..يضع العديد من علامات الاستفهام..؟!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيتو
سامر العمرابي
المريخ يمرض ولايموت

حالة من اليأس والإحباط تسيطر على معظم أنصار المريخ وبعض الأقلام في الفترة الأخيرة بعد أن فقد الفريق لقب الممتاز ويكابد للحصول على المركز الثاني.
هذا الاحساس لايتناسب مع النادي الكبير وتاريخه العريض وإنجازاته غير المسبوقة ولايعبر عن المواقف المشرفة لجماهيره الضخمة في أحلك الظروف التي مرت بالنادي ويعاني بعضها حاليا.
كان واضحا ومعلوما أن هذا الموسم لن يمر بسلام بعد التغيير الإداري الذي طرأ على النادي والصعوبات المالية التي واجهتها لجنة ونسي والخروج من السباق الأفريقي مبكرا.
أيضا تسبب قرار اللجنة الحالية باستمرار الثنائي الوطني برهان ومحسن في قيادة الفريق رغم كل التحفظات ورفض مقترح التعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي مبكرا في مضاعفة معاناة الفرقة الحمراء.
ولانغفل المشاكل الإدارية في القطاع الرياضي وانفجار الأزمات من وقت لآخر وعدم قدرة المجلس على وضع حد فاصل لها حتى تفاقمت وأثرت بشكل ملموس على الفريق.
هذه ليست مبررات للاخفاق ولكنها واقع حقيقي في المريخ عايشه الجميع بصورة واضحة وكتب عنه الإعلام بشفافية حتى جاءت هزيمة هلال الأبيض الكارثية وما صاحبها من تغييرات في الجهاز الفني والقطاع الرياضي.
هذه التغييرات أيضا كانت متأخرة جدا ولكن تم التعامل معها بفهم أن تأتي متأخرا خير من أن إلا تأتي.
فقدان لقب الممتاز ليس أسوأ من مغادرة البطولات الأفريقية والثابت في سباق الدوري أن القمة تتبادل المركزين الأول والثاني ولاننسى أن هناك أسباب كثيرة جعلت اللقب يذهب طائعا إلى العرضة شمال.
الان يجتهد الأحمر للحفاظ على حظوظه في المركز الثاني وان كان ذلك محزنا ولايليق بالنادي ولكنه أمر طبيعي مقارنة بالظروف التي سردناها أعلاه.
الواجب يفرض على المريخاب أن يتجاوزوا حالة الإحباط والانكسار والخروج من نفق الاستسلام واليأس والتعامل مع المباريات الصعبة المتبقية بتفاؤل وطموح واعتبارها تحد كبير يواجه كل محبي النادي ومن ثم فتح صفحة جديدة للموسم المقبل ومعالجة كل الأخطاء جذريا.
المريخ يمرض ولايموت.. والأندية الكبيرة تمر بلحظات حرجة ومواقف صعبة ولكن الخبرة والحنكة وروح العزيمة تظل حاضرة بقوة وتقود لتجاوز الكبوات العارضة بسلام.
المريخ لايزال في قلب المنافسة والاحتفاظ بالمركز الثاني ليس صعبا والحديث عن التدحرج إلى الثالث أو الرابع محبط ولايشبه المريخاب.. الإصرار يولد الانتصار يا أنصار.

خواتيم
انتقدنا مجلس المريخ كثيرا بسبب الضعف في المواجهة.
ولذلك لابد من الإشادة بالقرارات القوية التي خرج بها في اجتماع الأمس.
صمت الأعضاء كثيرا وتحملوا الأذى والإساءة في سبيل الاستقرار.
ويبدو أنهم فقدوا القدرة على التحمل وقرروا الانتفاضة وتصحيح الأوضاع.
إعادة سلطة التصاديق المالية للأمانة العامة قرار شجاع وأعاد الهيبة.
تمسك بمنصب مدير الكرة منطقي ونرجو أن يسارع القطاع الرياضي في تسمية الشخص المناسب.
ترفع الأعضاء عن المرارات والتجاوزات واحترموا خصوصية القطاع.
كان بمقدور المجلس أن يتخذ قرارا فوريا بتعيين مدير الكرة.
تسمية الأخ مدلل لرئاسة بعثة نيالا وجد الإشادة والتقدير.
انتهى عهد احتكار المناصب والتسلط وفرض الآراء.
تجاهل نائب الرئيس الاجتماع ولم يحترم زملاءه ولا المجلس.
المسؤول الأول عن النادي إداريا وماليا غاب عمدا عن حضور الاجتماع.
ورغم ذلك صدرت قرارات قوية وبالاجماع وهو انتصار لايقدر بثمن للديمقراطية وهيبة النادي.
ثمانية عشر عضوا شاركوا وهو أكبر عدد تشهده الاجتماعات منذ تكوين اللجنة.
سعدنا بعودة الأخ عثمان أدروب للعمل وحضور الاجتماعات.
المؤسسية وإعادة سلطة القرار للمجلس أكبر المكاسب.
تأييد ومباركة الرئيس جمال الوالي إشارة خضراء للمجلس.

ختام وسلام
أقوى أجتماع وقرارات بالإجماع.

*

----------

